# iPhone-like Keyboard (freeware)



## A_C (Mar 6, 2007)

Download here... http://rapidshare.com/files/19630568/ipKeyboard.rar.html

Installation steps:

1. Install HappyTappingKeyboard.arm.CAB (to device, not to Storage)

2. Install Default_IM_WM5.CAB (to device, not to Storage; for WM5 only; if u already have other program which can set the default Input Method, skip this step & use that program instead)

3. Extract the files in ip_AC_Skin.zip to your PDA's "\My Documents"

4. Goto the "Option" of HappyTappingKeyboard (Start -> Setting -> Input)

   - select "\My Documents\ip_AC_QVGA_P.bmp" for the ";Portrait Bitmap"

   - select "\My Documents\ip_AC_QVGA_L.bmp" for the "Landscape Bitmap"
     (if your PDA is VGA capable, select the ip_AC_VGA_?.bmp instead, and select the VGA option)

   - press "OK" to quit

5. Start -> Program -> IMSelector

   - select "Happy Tapping Keyboard" as the default Input Method

6. Soft reset your PDA

7. Enjoy!

Specail Thanks:

- Happy Tapping Keyboard http://d.hatena.ne.jp/KOTETU/00000103

- original skins from http://desftr.blog54.fc2.com/blog-entry-193.html (it's corrected & modified for non-Jp OS)

- Default_IM_WM5 is a modified version of Default_SIP_WM5 (but can't remember where it's from)

A_C


----------



## arthurs (Mar 6, 2007)

Does this support autocompletion (or autocorrection as the iPhone keyboard software)? If so, in which languages?


----------



## youser (Mar 6, 2007)

The software itself does not support autocompletion, but this functionality is already provided by windows (you get a list with words matching the letters you've typed so far).


----------



## Mister B (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm also using Happy Tapping Keyboard & have a selection of skins including the iphone. Good application, easy to type with a finger due to it being larger than standard.

Now uploaded to site:


----------



## tokyovigilante (Mar 6, 2007)

This is fantastic, thanks for your post. So much bigger and easier to use than the default.


----------



## meisterlampe2000 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice !!

Thank you 


Where does it come from ? WM6 ?


----------



## Ultimate Chicken (Mar 7, 2007)

Finally. A workaround to not being able to skin the WM5 keyboard. Still wish I could skin the default keyboard, tho - but there's never a decert ROM for a device that comes with WM5 by default...


----------



## alexanderi (Mar 7, 2007)

Can someone upload it to 4shared.com, please. Rapidshare is suck.
Thank you!


----------



## dy2592 (Mar 7, 2007)

Just installed it and tested it. Great piece of software. Good bye Resco Keyboard. This make it easier if you want to using your thumb plus it looks great, just like the i-phone. I hope they don't go shut this down too.


----------



## Ixtana_ran (Mar 10, 2007)

Can not get it to load, see it in drop down list, but refuses to activate? Do i need the IM_WM5.CAB? can change between all other choices and Resco Keyboard. Would like to try for one handed smsing. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Mister B (Mar 10, 2007)

Ixtana_ran said:


> Can not get it to load, see it in drop down list, but refuses to activate? Do i need the IM_WM5.CAB? can change between all other choices and Resco Keyboard. Would like to try for one handed smsing. Any help appreciated.

Click to collapse



Try a soft reset, a friend had the same problem, he tracked it down to a conflict with another keyboard.
If you can't get it working you could try this ;-)
http://dc17.4shared.com/download/1876435/aac93aa2/tengo_thumb_v104.rar?tsid=20070310-160803-a9bc1e1a

Another option is phonepad v1.0, Its the best thing i've used for one handed texting ect. Do a search for it, I remember some long posts over this one.


----------



## jrbaba (Mar 13, 2007)

is there an IMSelector for wm03?


----------



## A_C (Mar 13, 2007)

alexanderi said:


> Can someone upload it to 4shared.com, please. Rapidshare is suck.
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Uploaded at
http://www.4shared.com/file/12174842/78a0feb0/ipKeyboard.html

Cheers,
A_C


----------



## A_C (Mar 13, 2007)

Ixtana_ran said:


> Can not get it to load, see it in drop down list, but refuses to activate? Do i need the IM_WM5.CAB? can change between all other choices and Resco Keyboard. Would like to try for one handed smsing. Any help appreciated.

Click to collapse



Maybe there is conflict other 3rd party SIP. Pls try to uninstall them.

Cheers,
A_C


----------



## A_C (Mar 13, 2007)

jrbaba said:


> is there an IMSelector for wm03?

Click to collapse



I used to be a Palm user since Palm IIIc (do u guys know it?), and my 1st ppc is Asus P535 w/ WM5. So I don't know how to make IMSelector compatible with wm03... sorry.

Cheers,
A_C


----------



## cesardeluxe (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi there!
How to make it my default keyboard. I tried input options bus since it is in other language i can only see little squares. It works if i choose it from the sip menu down the screen, but after soft reset i loose it as default.

Tks!


----------



## elio (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't even try! I did it using sk tools and it ended with a hard reset...


----------



## elio (Mar 22, 2007)

*accents?*

Anyone knows how to use accents on that keyboard? (or french keyboard)


----------



## clustered (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

Can I use it under WM2003SE??? I really2 like it! Thanks


----------



## Mister B (Mar 22, 2007)

clustered said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I use it under WM2003SE??? I really2 like it! Thanks

Click to collapse



I have it on my Magician & it runs fine. Some people seem to have conflict issues with other keyboard software.
only one way to find out, if you don't like it uninstall it.


----------



## kazuya888 (Mar 23, 2007)

Is this Cisco's iphone or Apple's, I dont think Apple's iphone does have a keyboard, all screen tounching thing


----------



## latino_rex (May 31, 2007)

A_C said:


> Uploaded at
> http://www.4shared.com/file/12174842/78a0feb0/ipKeyboard.html
> 
> Cheers,
> A_C

Click to collapse



Sorry pal... i can't d/l it...
the url shows : *The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or
use our search engine to find a file or folder:  *
Mind if you could kindly upload it again?
Can you kindly teach me how to install it into me and my wife's  P535 step by step? (cos both of us are non pda experts... just upgrade from symbian os to WM5...)


----------



## wakke (Jun 3, 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/19630568/ipKeyboard.rar.html


----------



## ddotderek (Jun 7, 2007)

im having the same problem, i dont have it default for a default keyboard after a soft reset..and not all my programs use it even after i make it default..anyway to delete the regular keyboard? i have wm6 black 3.5


----------



## OrionPrime (Jun 8, 2007)

*Conflict with other keyboards*

Hi,

Device never gets past windows splash screen. Have no choice but to Hard reset  

Anyone know how to get past the collision with another keyboard? I need the other one for language support so I can't uninstall it.

Thanks


----------



## oleum (Jun 25, 2007)

*Translation settings*

hello A_C 
could you translate in English the two relative pages to the settings of the keyboard?
thanks and beautiful job


----------



## gogol (Jun 25, 2007)

The version for non-PPC 2003/SE is a little bit behind.

    For PocketPC 2003/SE (up-to-date: Ver1.02)

    PocketPC and for PocketPC 2002 (ARM, MIPS and SH3) (up-to-date: Ver1.01) 

And it is not updated since 2005. Any chance to make the source available? 

Very nice indeed.


----------



## cesardeluxe (Jun 26, 2007)

USE SKtools input method settings!
Regards!


----------



## joaosousa (Jun 26, 2007)

Does this work in wm6??


----------



## EazyVG (Jun 26, 2007)

Same here - does it work on WM6?


----------



## machaco (Jun 27, 2007)

same here.. does it work on windows mobile 6???


----------



## hdubli (Jun 27, 2007)

Works perfectly on WM6


----------



## Splooshie (Jun 27, 2007)

biggest drawback I've found is lack of gesture support, I often use the swipes back and forth to backspace and space etc. when typing with my thumb nail on the ms default keyboard.


----------



## lrbh (Jun 27, 2007)

This works great on my Touch! I would definately use it as my standard IM if it had the norwegian characters ÆØÅ on it. Would that be hard to make? (Don't have to be there all the time, only when i press the SHIFT key or something).


----------



## Malik05 (Jun 28, 2007)

installed the happy tapping keyboard, but when i try to select the .bmp files, nothing comes up...also, everything appears in blocks, how do i set this thing!?


----------



## newbie2 (Jun 28, 2007)

AWESOME Keyboard!!  Thanks for posting this.  Works perfectly!!


----------



## Malik05 (Jun 28, 2007)

Malik05 said:


> installed the happy tapping keyboard, but when i try to select the .bmp files, nothing comes up...also, everything appears in blocks, how do i set this thing!?

Click to collapse



anyyoneee?


----------



## obsydian (Jun 28, 2007)

*Thanks*

Working well, no problems so far.


----------



## p.loong (Jun 28, 2007)

Great software thanks,anyone knows what the apple icon on the keyboard do?
and how to set CAPs.


----------



## gogol (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, what does the apple button do?

p.loong, to set to CAPS just double click the shift


----------



## envmyz (Jun 28, 2007)

ok, this app works great.

Only one thing that I dont like.







Notice the Panda looking icon? (Guess it's actually a Finger nail.. awesome) Does anyone know where or how to modify the icon for the buttom?


EDIT::
Nevermind. Upon further investigation, the ThumbKeyboard.dll just needed some hacking.
ahhh much better


----------



## Malik05 (Jun 28, 2007)

oo okay, i had some corrupt files...got it to work, very nice work...


----------



## MAK11 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ixtana_ran said:


> Can not get it to load, see it in drop down list, but refuses to activate? Do i need the IM_WM5.CAB? can change between all other choices and Resco Keyboard. Would like to try for one handed smsing. Any help appreciated.

Click to collapse



Same problem here. Anybody knows how to fix this? 
Can't get it to work.
Using an HTC Trinty (S300+)


----------



## timekeeper (Jun 29, 2007)

Works great on my HTC Alpine, my wpm jumped up greatly. envmyz, would you mine sharing your modified DLL for the icon, or telling me how to achieve that?


----------



## p.loong (Jun 29, 2007)

gogol said:


> Yeah, what does the apple button do?
> 
> p.loong, to set to CAPS just double click the shift

Click to collapse



Thanks,it work great


----------



## gogol (Jun 29, 2007)

How did you hack that .dll ?

Mind sharing it? 

I also hate that button. And dont know what is the function either 



envmyz said:


> ok, this app works great.
> 
> Only one thing that I dont like.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sian (Jun 29, 2007)

I tried this before on my HTC P3600/Trinity with CE Star installed. It didn't work. Tried InterWrite Full Screen Keyboard from Sunny soft and it didn't work too. Guess it's due to the CE Star. Anyone tried and succeed in getting this to work?


----------



## delude (Jun 29, 2007)

gogol said:


> How did you hack that .dll ?
> 
> Mind sharing it?
> 
> I also hate that button. And dont know what is the function either

Click to collapse



Yeah dude, I totally agree.  I have hated the icon ever since I downloaded it (a few weeks ago now).

Thanks!


----------



## envmyz (Jun 29, 2007)

To everyone that would like the icon changed, I need a screen shot with the default keyboard out. The icon I created is grey, so if you have anything other than the HTC touch default theme it wont look right.

Soooo, if you post a screen shot of your current theme/keyboard I will be more than happy to recreate some DLLs.

Chris


----------



## bankir (Jun 29, 2007)

I so want this keyboard. Can someone please upload it to somewhere else other than rapidshare? coz I can't download from Rapidshare.


----------



## envmyz (Jun 29, 2007)

bankir said:


> I so want this keyboard. Can someone please upload it to somewhere else other than rapidshare? coz I can't download from Rapidshare.

Click to collapse



Read post #4


----------



## MAK11 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sian said:


> I tried this before on my HTC P3600/Trinity with CE Star installed. It didn't work. Tried InterWrite Full Screen Keyboard from Sunny soft and it didn't work too. Guess it's due to the CE Star. Anyone tried and succeed in getting this to work?

Click to collapse



I so wish somebody could tell me how to fix this. I cant get it to work. Aonly got SPB weather installed..


----------



## cktlcmd (Jun 29, 2007)

Does this work on the HTC Universal?


----------



## delude (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Chris   Do you reckon you could make one for my theme, and also maybe explain where to put it.






Thanks!


----------



## bankir (Jun 30, 2007)

envmyz said:


> Read post #4

Click to collapse



The one from the PDAMagician is missing Default_IM_WM5.CAB. Is there any other recommended IMSelector program besides the one included? And where to download?


----------



## bankir (Jun 30, 2007)

I just installed it and actually, I dun really need the IMSelector. And it's working fine.

One question though, what is the "Apple key" for??


----------



## timekeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

Could you perhaps post a quick guide on how you did it? That way we can customize our own images. Did you use some sort of resource editor on the DLL?


----------



## gogol (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, here is how to change that image.

Download the ThumbKeyboard.dll from the \Windows directory to a PC

Use this tool: ResHack.zip (attached)

Run ResHack

File -> Open ThumbKeyboard.dll

You will see tree list, go to Bitmap, there are numbers.

Expand 504 and 505.

You should see 1033. Right click and save [bitmap : 504 : 1033] (and also 505).

Edit that BMP file using any editor, replace it with whatever you want 

Then use ResHack again, right click choose "Replace"

Save.

Restart Pocket PC.

Replace the DLL.

That's it !

I attached my BMPs 

And again, WHAT DOES APPLE BUTTON DO ?  nobody know?


----------



## delude (Jun 30, 2007)

^^ Thanks!  I messed around with loads of combinations and managed to get caps lock on somehow.

EDIT:  I get the sharing violation when i try to replace the dll.


----------



## delude (Jun 30, 2007)

Push the apple button and then shift twice and it will be locked on CAPS, for some reason though you cannot delete anything whilst on CAPS, so you will have to come out of it (push shift once) delete, and then go back in (push shift again).


----------



## gogol (Jun 30, 2007)

Restart the Pocket PC ...

Then replace the DLL.





delude said:


> ^^ Thanks!  I messed around with loads of combinations and managed to get caps lock on somehow.
> 
> EDIT:  I get the sharing violation when i try to replace the dll.

Click to collapse


----------



## gogol (Jun 30, 2007)

To go to the CAPS mode, you dont have to click the Apple button.

Just click the SHIFT twice.

So, that Apple button still mystery.



delude said:


> Push the apple button and then shift twice and it will be locked on CAPS, for some reason though you cannot delete anything whilst on CAPS, so you will have to come out of it (push shift once) delete, and then go back in (push shift again).

Click to collapse


----------



## timekeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

gogol said:


> Ok, here is how to change that image.
> 
> Download the ThumbKeyboard.dll from the \Windows directory to a PC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You rock! Thanks for the tip, gonna give it a try right now.


----------



## delude (Jun 30, 2007)

gogol said:


> Restart the Pocket PC ...
> 
> Then replace the DLL.

Click to collapse



I think it might be because I have wisbar advance to run on soft reset, so I will disable it and then try again.

Thanks 

EDIT:  Got the sharing violation error again


----------



## timekeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

Strange, I have WAD and WA2 on soft reset. I just rebooted, and immediately replaced the DLL. Perhaps its because you have it on default? I have the default Windows Mobile Keyboard on default, and I'm running WM2003se


----------



## delude (Jun 30, 2007)

That could be why, i'll change it from default then try again.  Thanks


----------



## maevro (Jul 1, 2007)

I cannot get past #5, I don't have IMSelector in my programs list. Ugh, please help me wise people of xda.


----------



## delude (Jul 1, 2007)

You need to install the IM selector first, it comes in the pack.


----------



## Bubisch (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, nice tool!

Is there any posibility to lacalize it? eg. to qwertz or azerty?


----------



## knight14th (Jul 1, 2007)

Could you please post your modified dll, as I have no PC-Windows to hack this dll by myself. Thank you.


----------



## delude (Jul 1, 2007)

There's mine


----------



## lrbh (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how to change what the key should output? I would like the % & $ (on 123) to ouput the norwegian character: Æ Ø Å instead of the ones they output now. I don't need new layout. I love this keyboard but it's a hazzle when i want to use Æ Ø Å


----------



## EazyVG (Jul 1, 2007)

It would be great if there was as well language selector integrated such as English/French English/Russian. 

BTW, just curious, does the real iPhone only has English?


----------



## maevro (Jul 1, 2007)

delude said:


> You need to install the IM selector first, it comes in the pack.

Click to collapse



I did, but for some reason it didnt show up. I reinstalled it and now it works, thanks. This is great, a lot better then the OEM one.

Edit: Am I crazy or is there no question mark symbol ? (Literally)


----------



## deviusdragger (Jul 1, 2007)

you are correct my friend. i thought i was tripping balls to but there is no question mark in this keyboard. maybe they dont ask questions. i dont know why it wouldnt be there.


----------



## Bubisch (Jul 1, 2007)

try pressing "shift" "!" will become "?"


----------



## maevro (Jul 1, 2007)

Bubisch said:


> try pressing "shift" "!" will become "?"

Click to collapse



haha, thanks. Someone else just told me that too. Also, shift twice enables all caps.


----------



## Azimuth21 (Jul 2, 2007)

just wanted to add that CTRL+DEL results in deleting entire words, something that I haven't found to be capable from the default keyboard. Also, activating ctrl, then the "123" button will lock the ctrl button.

As a side note, I was watching videos on youtube regarding the iPhone keyboard, and how one should trust the predictive text feature on the iPhone. That reminded me of the predictive text feature of WM. Would anyone care to share their configuration of the WM word completion? Currently I am allowing it to predict 3 words after I type 3 letters, and adding a space after a predicted word is chosen.


----------



## cymru (Jul 2, 2007)

No £ sign?!
Only managing to find the useless USD sign.


----------



## oleum (Jul 3, 2007)

*Setting translation*

Hi,
Someone could translate in English the two pages of the settings?  
-> In the first page beyond to the images, it can be inserted file audio (?!); under there are three options (VGA/HTK /???); then "SHIFT" that opens an other page (???).
Perhaps they are all useless things  , but not being able to read them it cannot be known. 
Thanks to who can help me


----------



## maxoueb (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I've done some modifications to the "iphone modoki" skin (new Apple key, new Maj key, re-designed arrow keys, etc.), so if you'd like to see/download/view instructions, it's here on my blog: Maxasia.net (QVGA only)







Direct download: MD-iPhone-QVGA-HTK.zip

- no offense for the original guy who did this skin, I just wanted it to be cleaner-

Max


----------



## delude (Jul 3, 2007)

Do you reckon anybody with any sort of coding experience could mod the keyboard to make it look exactly the same as the iphone one? (It looks liek there would be more space).


----------



## maxoueb (Jul 3, 2007)

delude said:


> Do you reckon anybody with any sort of coding experience could mod the keyboard to make it look exactly the same as the iphone one? (It looks liek there would be more space).

Click to collapse



I guess I can do something very similar with SPB Full Screen Keyboard. Their skin system is quite good.

But if someone could write an app with a flexible skin system consisting of 3 parts: the keys / the keys pressed / the areas defining the keys (cf. SPB Full Screen Keyboard Skin Documentation), it would be great.

What I (we?) need is a (a bit less than) 1/2 screen keyboard.


----------



## xmenreturn (Jul 4, 2007)

One very advanced feature of iPhone keyboard is the *context-based*. I've never seen this in WM's keyboard softwares.


----------



## delude (Jul 4, 2007)

maxoueb said:


> I guess I can do something very similar with SPB Full Screen Keyboard. Their skin system is quite good.
> 
> But if someone could write an app with a flexible skin system consisting of 3 parts: the keys / the keys pressed / the areas defining the keys (cf. SPB Full Screen Keyboard Skin Documentation), it would be great.
> 
> What I (we?) need is a (a bit less than) 1/2 screen keyboard.

Click to collapse



Yes!  That would be great!  The keyboard needs to be able to get more of the screen, even if its only a few mm more.


----------



## gogol (Jul 4, 2007)

What do you mean with the "context-based" ? Can you explain more about it?



xmenreturn said:


> One very advanced feature of iPhone keyboard is the *context-based*. I've never seen this in WM's keyboard softwares.

Click to collapse


----------



## gogol (Jul 4, 2007)

*Another QVGA Portrait skin*

Just in case you need another alternative skin:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=315015


----------



## xmenreturn (Jul 4, 2007)

gogol said:


> What do you mean with the "context-based" ? Can you explain more about it?

Click to collapse



It means the keys on the keyboard are changed to best suite the active application.

For example: when you enter the web address in the address box of the Safari, you have ".com" key to speedup ur typing.


----------



## delude (Jul 4, 2007)

How can the size of the keyboard be changed?  I have no idea about doing it, but would maybe mess around with trying to get it bigger if I had an idea.  Is it only changing the picture sizes?  Or is there something else.


----------



## deviusdragger (Jul 4, 2007)

i have also been wondering about making the onscreen key bigger.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 4, 2007)

OK folks . I have to try this little thing out . Just finished reading whole thread . Ill post my experiences with it . I already have the ipone look skin on my phone ... So the keyboard would be a nice addition.


----------



## trjons (Jul 5, 2007)

Why wouldn't you just use the HTC phone pad program which has buttons big enough to use your thumb on?

Its free, and T9 typing is just as easy.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 5, 2007)

trjons said:


> Why wouldn't you just use the HTC phone pad program which has buttons big enough to use your thumb on?
> 
> Its free, and T9 typing is just as easy.

Click to collapse



Going to try it today . Just been modding other phones ...


----------



## branjosef (Jul 6, 2007)

*Excellent*

I Installed it no problem. This works great. I only wish I could make the keys bigger in Portrait mode. All in all, This is much better than the default keyboard.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 6, 2007)

branjosef said:


> I Installed it no problem. This works great. I only wish I could make the keys bigger in Portrait mode. All in all, This is much better than the default keyboard.

Click to collapse



Good to hear you enjoying it .. I still havent been able to install it yet
. Want to try it on the wing ...


----------



## andersonoscar5 (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh that gorgeous high-resolution widescreen. It invites you to touch it - which is just as well, given that's how you interact with the iPhone.

http://www.mp4-converter.net/iphone-converter/dvd-to-iphone/


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 6, 2007)

andersonoscar5 said:


> Oh that gorgeous high-resolution widescreen. It invites you to touch it - which is just as well, given that's how you interact with the iPhone.

Click to collapse



OK .. I waited long enough let me try the keyboard right now ....


----------



## metalmike772003 (Jul 6, 2007)

did what you said and it works perfectly much better then the standard keybord


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 6, 2007)

metalmike772003 said:


> did what you said and it works perfectly much better then the standard keybord

Click to collapse



Im so sad ... Didnt get to try it on the wing but tried on my mda and so far no good . let me try sk tools as some suggested ... Time to play som more ... brb.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 6, 2007)

cesardeluxe said:


> USE SKtools input method settings!
> Regards!

Click to collapse



Where are these setting at exactly ????


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 6, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Where are these setting at exactly ????

Click to collapse



Never mind people ... I crashed it had to hard reset it . Using sk tools is a no no. So now I have to re-install everything .... So whats next ? I still havent gotten it to work ....


----------



## maxmit (Jul 8, 2007)

*Will this work with HTC Touch ?*

This looks like a fantastic workaround. 

However Does this work with HTC Touch since its using WM6.0 (latest) OS?

Thanx


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 8, 2007)

maxmit said:


> This looks like a fantastic workaround.
> 
> However Does this work with HTC Touch since its using WM6.0 (latest) OS?
> 
> Thanx

Click to collapse



Its should mate ... I just got it working slightly on the t-mobile MDA. So try and have fun but please read the whole thread.


----------



## nathanong87 (Jul 9, 2007)

is it easy to switch back and forth between the OE keyboard and this one?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 9, 2007)

nathanong87 said:


> is it easy to switch back and forth between the OE keyboard and this one?

Click to collapse



Yes it is .. Just goto start > settings > input . 
Or at any application that shows the little keyboard on bottom of screen click the upwards facing arrow and you can change from there .


----------



## machaco (Jul 10, 2007)

envmyz said:


> To everyone that would like the icon changed, I need a screen shot with the default keyboard out. The icon I created is grey, so if you have anything other than the HTC touch default theme it wont look right.
> 
> Soooo, if you post a screen shot of your current theme/keyboard I will be more than happy to recreate some DLLs.
> 
> Chris

Click to collapse



hey man, i have an htc touch but not a windows pc.. can u share me your dll plz??

thank you


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone made any new fancy keyboards ?


----------



## timekeeper (Jul 11, 2007)

I thought I'd copy the keyboard icon from the default wm2003se which has a bg that matches your current WA2 theme. Anyone know what DLL the default keyboard uses so I can extract the images?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 11, 2007)

timekeeper said:


> I thought I'd copy the keyboard icon from the default wm2003se which has a bg that matches your current WA2 theme. Anyone know what DLL the default keyboard uses so I can extract the images?

Click to collapse



Not sure which dll you require. But just played with resco keyboard and its quiet a sweet look . It maybe what you may like instead of all this altering . But if you have the gif file I believe you can incorporate it in resco.


----------



## bankir (Jul 11, 2007)

What application do you guys use to keep all the programs/registry/and all other settings to be intact when doing a ROM upgrade?

I'm looking for a program that allows me to restore everything in my device after I do ROM upgrade. In PC, Symantec Ghost works very well. Is there such thing for Pocket PC? is it Sprite Backup?

I'm using 0.4 PDAViet and just finished installing everything I need. Dun feel like doing that again when upgrading to 0.5.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 11, 2007)

bankir said:


> What application do you guys use to keep all the programs/registry/and all other settings to be intact when doing a ROM upgrade?
> 
> I'm looking for a program that allows me to restore everything in my device after I do ROM upgrade. In PC, Symantec Ghost works very well. Is there such thing for Pocket PC? is it Sprite Backup?
> 
> I'm using 0.4 PDAViet and just finished installing everything I need. Dun feel like doing that again when upgrading to 0.5.

Click to collapse



There are a few programs but the beauty of flashing is the work of re-installing software. All programs dont run the same on all o/s's so it may not always be a good thing to use.But I have use sktools so you may want to use it as well . But best way is to just re-install the programs. Also when you connect thru active sync you can goto == Tools > Add/Remove Programs and you can just do a big re-install right from there.


----------



## mccune (Jul 11, 2007)

Realy nice! But I think the T9 DialPad is quicker to use. Gonna try this for a while..


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 11, 2007)

mccune said:


> Realy nice! But I think the T9 DialPad is quicker to use. Gonna try this for a while..

Click to collapse



Do you have a link for it ?


----------



## blackout203 (Jul 11, 2007)

Works great on my Wing. Perfect for those times I don't wanna open the whole keyboard to type something. I mapped my messaging key to switch view to landscape so that its easier to type. I might switch that to the Voice Command instead since I never use that.


----------



## boli (Jul 11, 2007)

nice keyboard. but the buttons must be a bit larger


----------



## deanerh (Jul 12, 2007)

*Little help with the Options Screen*

I got it installed and working, but when I pull up the Options screen under Setttings/Input, I get some garbled text, so I don't know what all of the options are.  Any ideas on how to fix this or at least a screen shot of what I'm supposed to see so that I can fake my way through?  See attached thumbnail.


----------



## ecamacho (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice keyboard, running good on my XV6700.  Still a bit small, not great for thumbs but pretty good for index or maybe pinky fingers.  Still much better than the default.  I switched it using SK Tools and didn't have any problems.  Only time SK Tools gave me a problem like that is if I installed the keyboard on the storage card and then made it default (I know very dumb).  Thanks to the developer for this!


----------



## mccune (Jul 12, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Do you have a link for it ?

Click to collapse



Ment THIS one.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 12, 2007)

mccune said:


> Ment THIS one.

Click to collapse



Okies .. I gotcha now mate ....


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 12, 2007)

deanerh said:


> I got it installed and working, but when I pull up the Options screen under Setttings/Input, I get some garbled text, so I don't know what all of the options are.  Any ideas on how to fix this or at least a screen shot of what I'm supposed to see so that I can fake my way through?  See attached thumbnail.

Click to collapse



Not that hard to figure . You are only using the first 2 options .. the first option is for portrait view and the second is for landscape.


----------



## deanerh (Jul 12, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Not that hard to figure . You are only using the first 2 options .. the first option is for portrait view and the second is for landscape.

Click to collapse



Yea...I had no problem with the first 2 options, just didn't know if the ones on the lower part of the screen (which were unintelligible) were something that would be useful.


----------



## nonpaq (Jul 12, 2007)

Third one brings up a file dialog for a wav file when the grey button is clicked. Adds sound effect when typing.

I tried the "VGA Large Keyboard" option on my VGA wm5 device, but saw no difference between on or off.


----------



## deanerh (Jul 12, 2007)

nonpaq said:


> Third one brings up a file dialog for a wav file when the grey button is clicked. Adds sound effect when typing.
> 
> I tried the "VGA Large Keyboard" option on my VGA wm5 device, but saw no difference between on or off.

Click to collapse



Can you read the options below the first 2 or are they garbled like on mine?


----------



## timekeeper (Jul 12, 2007)

They are garbled because they are in Chinese Japanese or Korean, and the PPC has no support for the characters.


----------



## kimusan (Jul 12, 2007)

hmm I cannot get it to use the skin. what can I have forgotten? installed the HT keyboard, the IM switcher, placed the skin files in \my documents\ and selected them as skin for landscape/portrait, did a softreset. I still just see a plain black on white keyboard. :-(


----------



## Azimuth21 (Jul 12, 2007)

Using IMSelecter, select HTkeyboard as the default keyboard, then soft reset.


----------



## kimusan (Jul 12, 2007)

Azimuth21 said:


> Using IMSelecter, select HTkeyboard as the default keyboard, then soft reset.

Click to collapse



been there, done that. Still the same. It uses the HT keyboard, but it does not use the skin == it has a "skin" looking nearly as the original keyboard except that it is bigger.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 13, 2007)

kimusan said:


> been there, done that. Still the same. It uses the HT keyboard, but it does not use the skin == it has a "skin" looking nearly as the original keyboard except that it is bigger.

Click to collapse



It is installed . I have tried this set up on a few phones and found out that all phones even with same o/s dont show it the same way . But usually when using a typing program you can choose the keyboard . Also if you install any other keyboard application like resco then its a bit easier to choose it .


----------



## snipes mcgee (Jul 13, 2007)

cktlcmd said:


> Does this work on the HTC Universal?

Click to collapse



I'm kinda late with a response to you, but yea, it works like a charm on the Uni.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 13, 2007)

snipes mcgee said:


> I'm kinda late with a response to you, but yea, it works like a charm on the Uni.

Click to collapse



Better late than never .......


----------



## kimusan (Jul 13, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> It is installed . I have tried this set up on a few phones and found out that all phones even with same o/s dont show it the same way . But usually when using a typing program you can choose the keyboard . Also if you install any other keyboard application like resco then its a bit easier to choose it .

Click to collapse



I dont think you understand what my problem is. I have it installed. It works fine in the default (ugly) non-skinned fashion (like the images on this page: http://d.hatena.ne.jp/KOTETU/00000103). If I select the skin files it does however not recognize them or load them. The name of the skin files are shown correctly in the settings window but does not show up. 

another thing. Do you all have weird squares instead of some of the text in the settings dialog? or is it just me that misses some font? 
what does the HTK and the other checkboxes do?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 13, 2007)

kimusan said:


> I dont think you understand what my problem is. I have it installed. It works fine in the default (ugly) non-skinned fashion (like the images on this page: http://d.hatena.ne.jp/KOTETU/00000103). If I select the skin files it does however not recognize them or load them. The name of the skin files are shown correctly in the settings window but does not show up.
> 
> another thing. Do you all have weird squares instead of some of the text in the settings dialog? or is it just me that misses some font?
> what does the HTK and the other checkboxes do?

Click to collapse



I do understand whats going on mate . I have told you what you see isnt incorrect . As I have said many of the phones I have done have the same issue .. So re-install all and as a simple thing use the K.I.S.S. method . Keep It Simple Stupid. Act as if you never touched a pghone and do all the steps as they are printed. Then reply ...


----------



## gogol (Jul 13, 2007)

Put the skin file in a specific folder, and then load it via the option.

About that "squares", you need to have "Japanese  font" installed. Anyway, dont need them. And for other checkboxes? not so important. The keyb works with the default install.



kimusan said:


> I dont think you understand what my problem is. I have it installed. It works fine in the default (ugly) non-skinned fashion (like the images on this page: http://d.hatena.ne.jp/KOTETU/00000103). If I select the skin files it does however not recognize them or load them. The name of the skin files are shown correctly in the settings window but does not show up.
> 
> another thing. Do you all have weird squares instead of some of the text in the settings dialog? or is it just me that misses some font?
> what does the HTK and the other checkboxes do?

Click to collapse


----------



## gogol (Jul 13, 2007)

Guys,

I know that this keyboard is better than the others, but I found it is still not perfect. A lot of ideas are coming into my head, but unfortunately WM coding is not my area of expertise. I plan to learn .NET CF (easier than native C++), but I also found that this language (.NET CF) cannot be used to create this kind of tool (SIP, Standard Input Panel).

I was thinking of finding volunteer of developers that could create a perfect keyboard for WM phone. I am ready to spend some money for this project (anybody with me?). I dont know, to me, this on-screen keyboard is essential for daily usage.

Things that I want to have:
- "@" in the default set (lowercase part)
- ".com" button, if double clicked then open another part with ".net, .org, ..."
- Double click "123" button to lock the "numbers" part.
- Move the "esc" and "ctrl" to the uppercase part (good idea?)
- Squeeze the button height and add 1 more row for arrows ...

Maybe for a start, I will try to make a new "dream" layout ... and then find developers.

Ah, too good to be true ...


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 13, 2007)

gogol said:


> Guys,
> 
> I know that this keyboard is better than the others, but I found it is still not perfect. A lot of ideas are coming into my head, but unfortunately WM coding is not my area of expertise. I plan to learn .NET CF (easier than native C++), but I also found that this language (.NET CF) cannot be used to create this kind of tool (SIP, Standard Input Panel).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lets make it even easier .. How about drawing a scale size of what all the keyboard screens would look like . Then maybe they can be applied to a keyboard.


----------



## ialu (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello

Well i think i will start looking on how to make a new keyboard. Since i'm from norway and theres almost no keyboards with the letters øæå i have to make some my self i think.

Any way i found this link if there are others out there that wants to look at it. http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms881221.aspx.

Can also take a look at this link.http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/microsoft.windowsce.forms.inputpanel.aspx


----------



## Cendaryn (Jul 13, 2007)

Any chance for a german version?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 13, 2007)

ialu said:


> Hello
> 
> Well i think i will start looking on how to make a new keyboard. Since i'm from norway and theres almost no keyboards with the letters øæå i have to make some my self i think.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Good link .. So start woth your designs maybe we all can worl together and make quiet a few keyboards. Ill host all the desgins on my ftp server.




Cendaryn said:


> Any chance for a german version?

Click to collapse



Make a design and we will see.


----------



## ialu (Jul 14, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Good link .. So start woth your designs maybe we all can worl together and make quiet a few keyboards. Ill host all the desgins on my ftp server.

Click to collapse



Yeah i will start with it soon. On vacation now but will look at it when i'm back.


----------



## machaco (Jul 14, 2007)

gogol said:


> Guys,
> 
> I know that this keyboard is better than the others, but I found it is still not perfect. A lot of ideas are coming into my head, but unfortunately WM coding is not my area of expertise. I plan to learn .NET CF (easier than native C++), but I also found that this language (.NET CF) cannot be used to create this kind of tool (SIP, Standard Input Panel).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know anything  about wm coding but i can share u guys my opinions.. bigger buttons?, colored layouts?, a button to access accents and all that stuff?

greets


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 14, 2007)

machaco said:


> I dont know anything  about wm coding but i can share u guys my opinions.. bigger buttons?, colored layouts?, a button to access accents and all that stuff?
> 
> greets

Click to collapse



Draw layout .. Thats plenty help ....


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 15, 2007)

ialu said:


> Yeah i will start with it soon. On vacation now but will look at it when i'm back.

Click to collapse



Enjoy your vacation you can start when you return ....


----------



## gogol (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok, here is my design.

It has 3 layouts:

- Lower case
- Uppoer case
- More buttons

I tried to mimic the original keyboard (button location), but still has the *BIG CLEAR BUTTONS layout* (that's what we want, right?)!.

For example, I bring back the numbers in the lower case layout, and also the *, . / ; '* buttons as well.

I think this is better because we use them more often.

The "more button (...) layout" has not finished, because I think we could add "foreign" characters or other "symbols" that could help our typing productivity.

See the "smiley" buttons, that should be nice for chatting, ".com" and ".net" for browsing.

Any ideas? suggestions?

Should the "numbers" has different background color?

Which foreign (European) characters should we put there?

PS: the original layout height=100 pixels, while this design is 115 pixels. Not bad huh?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 15, 2007)

gogol said:


> Ok, here is my design.
> 
> It has 3 layouts:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok we have the first layout drawn folks. Ill upload all that are sent to my server so those working on it can easily access them.


----------



## machaco (Jul 15, 2007)

gogol said:


> Any ideas? suggestions?
> 
> Should the "numbers" has different background color?
> 
> Which foreign (European) characters should we put there?

Click to collapse



The smileys buttons are a great idea!
I think the numbers are cool in that color
Can you put the spanish characters (ñ) and the accent (´)?

Good Job!


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 15, 2007)

machaco said:


> The smileys buttons are a great idea!
> I think the numbers are cool in that color
> Can you put the spanish characters (ñ) and the accent (´)?
> 
> Good Job!

Click to collapse



Sounds like another good idea .. As I said I will post all on my ftp for all who want to help in development ...


----------



## lrbh (Jul 16, 2007)

The norwegian characters (Æ / æ) (Ø / ø) (Å / å) would also be great to have


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 16, 2007)

lrbh said:


> The norwegian characters (Æ / æ) (Ø / ø) (Å / å) would also be great to have

Click to collapse



Draw up the keyboard mate ..... All ideas are good but for each idea you have please draw a keyboard.


----------



## gogol (Jul 16, 2007)

Just give me all the ideas (like the foreign characters), I will try to add it in the keyboard, update and post it here again.

I know nothing about the foreign characters  So, that's why I need your help.

So far, I have the spanish and norwegian chars.


----------



## gogol (Jul 16, 2007)

Also, I am thinking of the 18 buttons (6 rows x 3 columns) in the "..." layout should be configurable (via .ini or xml).

But now, we need the "default" values 

PS: there were some mistakes in my layouts, corrected. And I squeezed again to 112 pixels height (it was 115). I will post them later.



gogol said:


> Just give me all the ideas (like the foreign characters), I will try to add it in the keyboard, update and post it here again.
> 
> I know nothing about the foreign characters  So, that's why I need your help.
> 
> So far, I have the spanish and norwegian chars.

Click to collapse


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 16, 2007)

gogol said:


> Also, I am thinking of the 18 buttons (6 rows x 3 columns) in the "..." layout should be configurable (via .ini or xml).
> 
> But now, we need the "default" values
> 
> PS: there were some mistakes in my layouts, corrected. And I squeezed again to 112 pixels height (it was 115). I will post them later.

Click to collapse



Okies .. I'm waiting to see what you design ...


----------



## fitspirosgr (Jul 16, 2007)

hello, how can i found this keyboard at greek  language please help me i really like this app.


----------



## fb.knight (Jul 16, 2007)

owhhh... cool!


----------



## lastnikita (Jul 16, 2007)

gogol said:


> Also, I am thinking of the 18 buttons (6 rows x 3 columns) in the "..." layout should be configurable (via .ini or xml).
> 
> But now, we need the "default" values
> 
> PS: there were some mistakes in my layouts, corrected. And I squeezed again to 112 pixels height (it was 115). I will post them later.

Click to collapse



Sounds very good (u could add french chars too   éèêàù€ and if possible îôç) but I'm not sure how you guys would like to integrate this. If that's to be used with a whole new keyboard app, I guess you should start with the code and end up wiv its design...


----------



## oleum (Jul 16, 2007)

gogol said:


> Ok, here is my design.
> It has 3 layouts: .....

Click to collapse



Hi,
in order to leave space in the screen, why you do not remove the line of the numbers?! (like the original).
You can put the numbers (in different color) in your second image/layout. 
If you need some other space for other characters, you could add an other layout, using shift in the page of the symbols/numbers to access it.
Great idea the association to a key for smilies and the possibilities of being able to personalize the keys (like to es. com; .it; etc...)


----------



## gogol (Jul 16, 2007)

I like to have the "numbers" together with the "alphabet characters", because I found it is easier to remember for typing.

My brain is trained with the current qwerty layout, so thats why in my design, I tried to put buttons as much as possible in its "original" position.

The "cost" for this design is additional 12 pixels height which I think can be considered good (total = 112 pixels [5 rows], compared to the original 100 pixels [4 rows]).

However, keep in mind that this is just a design of a "better" on-screen (virtual) keyboard for our beloved PPC  I dont know if it will turn out to be implemented in a working code. I hope somebody within the XDA-dev community would like to code the application. I dont expect him/her to do it for free, and for this I am willing (and I hope others too) to pay/donate because I know it will be in a good use. 

So, its like a bounty ... to have the ultimate user friendly on-screen keyboard for PPC.



oleum said:


> Hi,
> in order to leave space in the screen, why you do not remove the line of the numbers?! (like the original).
> You can put the numbers (in different color) in your second image/layout.
> If you need some other space for other characters, you could add an other layout, using shift in the page of the symbols/numbers to access it.
> Great idea the association to a key for smilies and the possibilities of being able to personalize the keys (like to es. com; .it; etc...)

Click to collapse


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 16, 2007)

fitspirosgr said:


> hello, how can i found this keyboard at greek  language please help me i really like this app.

Click to collapse



You have to make the picture of the keyboard . Others will work on making it work once you do the first design.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 16, 2007)

oleum said:


> Hi,
> in order to leave space in the screen, why you do not remove the line of the numbers?! (like the original).
> You can put the numbers (in different color) in your second image/layout.
> If you need some other space for other characters, you could add an other layout, using shift in the page of the symbols/numbers to access it.
> Great idea the association to a key for smilies and the possibilities of being able to personalize the keys (like to es. com; .it; etc...)

Click to collapse



Make a design you like ... Lets see your ide on paper or rather screen .. lol


----------



## Azimuth21 (Jul 17, 2007)

not to rain on this parade, but shouldn't you move the discussion of the keyboard you're designing to a new thread? i'm all for it, i'm just pointing out that it's beginning to bog down this HappyTappingKeyboard thread.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Azimuth21 said:


> not to rain on this parade, but shouldn't you move the discussion of the keyboard you're designing to a new thread? i'm all for it, i'm just pointing out that it's beginning to bog down this HappyTappingKeyboard thread.

Click to collapse



That may be true ..... But threads have know to change as well ....


----------



## almerchant (Jul 17, 2007)

*Awesome thanx*

Simple efficient and clean
and GOD beautiful
Good job mate
AL


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 17, 2007)

almerchant said:


> Simple efficient and clean
> and GOD beautiful
> Good job mate
> AL

Click to collapse



Its good to see someone so happy ...


----------



## dominicanodcora (Jul 18, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Its good to see someone so happy ...

Click to collapse



mine doesn't work and i followed the instructions. help needed. i went to start-settings-personal-input. than i switched it to happykeytapping--options and selected the portrait and landscape than i hit ok. than i went to imselector and did da same i chosed happykeytapping soft reset pda and i went to text message i still get the same old keyboard mapping. so i checked the settings and on input it said keyboard instead of keytapping, which i made sure i did save it. but everytime i check it comes back to regular keyboard.


----------



## mrchezzy (Jul 18, 2007)

does this work on wm6???


----------



## bankir (Jul 18, 2007)

mrchezzy said:


> does this work on wm6???

Click to collapse



I'm using WM6, PDAViet 4.0.0.0.4 and it's working great! It's my main keyboard now!! loving it.. bye bye Stylus!


----------



## jolas (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by fitspirosgr said:
			
		

> hello, how can i found this keyboard at greek language please help me i really like this app.

Click to collapse





PURESKILLZZZ said:


> You have to make the picture of the keyboard . Others will work on making it work once you do the first design.

Click to collapse



I dont not if this can help, but I made a text file with the corresponding Greek alphabet. I would be thankfull if someone could make the iphone keyboard with Greek letters too.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 18, 2007)

dominicanodcora said:


> mine doesn't work and i followed the instructions. help needed. i went to start-settings-personal-input. than i switched it to happykeytapping--options and selected the portrait and landscape than i hit ok. than i went to imselector and did da same i chosed happykeytapping soft reset pda and i went to text message i still get the same old keyboard mapping. so i checked the settings and on input it said keyboard instead of keytapping, which i made sure i did save it. but everytime i check it comes back to regular keyboard.

Click to collapse



Try all steps .. step by step . Doing it the exact way the steps say . Dont do anything except the actual steps .. it should then work fine. Also I saw a few buggy phones that afte you install resco keyboard this 1 works a lot better.


----------



## hardboil (Jul 19, 2007)

seems the "apple" logo still not unveiled. I'm from Hong Kong and can read a little bit Japanese. The author is Japanese and that apple is to toggle to Japanese input.

When I install it on my Chinese ROM HTC Touch (Elf), the apple button automatically changed to activate Chinese input. However it can only call the default "Pinyin" Chinese input, but not my fayourite "Changji" input.....


----------



## lastnikita (Jul 19, 2007)

hardboil said:


> seems the "apple" logo still not unveiled. I'm from Hong Kong and can read a little bit Japanese. The author is Japanese and that apple is to toggle to Japanese input.

Click to collapse



Good to know.
Would you please check that page again, to see if the sources are available somewhere (or maybe addons for foreign languages) ? If not it would really help to write an email to the author, to ask him if he could release them.

I'm quite interested to try myself on a similar app if I can find enough time, cause I think that one, much better than regular keyboards, is still far from perfect.

niko


----------



## dominicanodcora (Jul 19, 2007)

i did step by step again. sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't i was surfing the web and i hit some button can't remember and it brought up a menu and i tapped on happytapping and it worked. than i close the web browser and it was gone. i tried getting the menu up again but no luck. i just uninstall the program.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 19, 2007)

dominicanodcora said:


> i did step by step again. sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't i was surfing the web and i hit some button can't remember and it brought up a menu and i tapped on happytapping and it worked. than i close the web browser and it was gone. i tried getting the menu up again but no luck. i just uninstall the program.

Click to collapse



Dont feel bad mate .. Its there for you . Some times things need a little tweaking ...


----------



## dominicanodcora (Jul 19, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Dont feel bad mate .. Its there for you . Some times things need a little tweaking ...

Click to collapse



any help is appreciated.


----------



## ialu (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is the page to the happy tapping keyboard transelated. If people want to take a look. Google is great  
http://translate.google.com/transla.../KOTETU/00000103&langpair=ja|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8


----------



## devilgrins (Jul 20, 2007)

so has there been any updates on the BIGGER screen skin for us to share with the world 

i have wm2003se.. and it works on mine.. except i did not install the IM.. file bc its only wm5 and it doesnt work.. but even without it the happy keyboard does work..

love the skin so far from A_C but i think it needs to be bigggggggerr.. alittle lol


cheers

Kim


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 20, 2007)

devilgrins said:


> so has there been any updates on the BIGGER screen skin for us to share with the world
> 
> i have wm2003se.. and it works on mine.. except i did not install the IM.. file bc its only wm5 and it doesnt work.. but even without it the happy keyboard does work..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much bigger do you want ???


----------



## Doume (Jul 20, 2007)

Any way to have a "know how" in order to map the keys to get an azerty keyboard (french). I might create the skin myself but no idea about the keys. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## leshemnoam (Jul 20, 2007)

hi all, love this community!
i have done a layout for Hebrew/English keyboard. i hope you can deal with right to left writing(if not there is a little app called LEngLite that might help).

since we now finally know what the apple key does i changed it to more relevant icon.

loved the idea of smileys layout - let me know if you want me to make a more colourful layout of it(maybe add some more)

i think there is confusion on the size issue. i think what people are asking is for bigger keys when pushed rather then the whole keyboard being bigger(i might be wrong).
but can the bigger keys exceed the overall size of the keyboard?

also it will make it more iphoney if it reacted to key release rather then key press.

hope to hear back soon

thtanks again!


----------



## chrisso80b (Jul 20, 2007)

hi, im new here and I have tried numerous ways to try and download the Happy Clappy Keyboard but it doesnt work! Whenever I try and download instead of getting the file I get a .rar file or a .LZH ! I dont know what either of that means but I would really like to download this for my Dell X51! please help
Thanks
Chris


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 21, 2007)

chrisso80b said:


> hi, im new here and I have tried numerous ways to try and download the Happy Clappy Keyboard but it doesnt work! Whenever I try and download instead of getting the file I get a .rar file or a .LZH ! I dont know what either of that means but I would really like to download this for my Dell X51! please help
> Thanks
> Chris

Click to collapse



Welcome to the crazy wold of xda .. Chris it seems you are also new to using a computer . Unless all you have done in the pass is chat n maybe check a few e-mails and play a game or 2 . rar is a ra file . You can download winrar which will open up this file for you .. So google it and have fun .....


----------



## doug3673 (Jul 21, 2007)

Where the hell is CAPSLOCK on this thing?



Doug M.
-----------------------
HTC Herald (P4350)


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 21, 2007)

doug3673 said:


> Where the hell is CAPSLOCK on this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this a joke ?? lol the cap button ... lol


----------



## maevro (Jul 21, 2007)

leshemnoam said:


> hi all, love this community!
> i have done a layout for Hebrew/English keyboard. i hope you can deal with right to left writing(if not there is a little app called LEngLite that might help).
> 
> since we now finally know what the apple key does i changed it to more relevant icon.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, this is pretty cool. Thanks.


----------



## devilgrins (Jul 21, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> How much bigger do you want ???

Click to collapse



G'day there.. i guess i mean the only skin i have been able to use was the  one A_C put up... i would like to use the ones the others created.. where can i get them to try..

VGA does not work for me.. i see the QVGA version does.. 

i downloaded some of the other attachments and resaved them as .bmp but they still dont work.. how work i get them to QVGA version...

any assistance on understanding it alittle more would be greatful..

is your ftp site still available to check to what skins you do have?

thanks for ur time

Kim


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 21, 2007)

devilgrins said:


> G'day there.. i guess i mean the only skin i have been able to use was the  one A_C put up... i would like to use the ones the others created.. where can i get them to try..
> 
> VGA does not work for me.. i see the QVGA version does..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




LOL .. The others are pictures we are in the preocess of taking them and creating keyboards ...


----------



## doug3673 (Jul 21, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Is this a joke ?? lol the cap button ... lol

Click to collapse



No joke. Mine has an UP arrow and it acts like a SHIFT key so I can type one capital letter then the keyboard changes to lowercase. There's nothing that is allowing me to type multiple capital letters.





Doug M.
------------------
HTC Herald (P4350)


----------



## newbie2 (Jul 21, 2007)

doug3673 said:


> No joke. Mine has an UP arrow and it acts like a SHIFT key so I can type one capital letter then the keyboard changes to lowercase. There's nothing that is allowing me to type multiple capital letters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapping the UP arrow twice will give you the caps lock function to type multiple capital letters.


----------



## visaj (Jul 22, 2007)

Mister B said:


> I'm also using Happy Tapping Keyboard & have a selection of skins including the iphone. Good application, easy to type with a finger due to it being larger than standard.
> 
> Now uploaded to site:

Click to collapse



Hello Mister B, do you know if Happy Tapping keyboard would run under WM6?

I am indeed in the process of buying the new HTC Touch touchphone and this software would make a nice addition if only it could work with the latest Windows mobile software.

Thanks in advance and have a good day !
Visaj


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 22, 2007)

visaj said:


> Hello Mister B, do you know if Happy Tapping keyboard would run under WM6?
> 
> I am indeed in the process of buying the new HTC Touch touchphone and this software would make a nice addition if only it could work with the latest Windows mobile software.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I believe it will . I am about to flash wm6 and if it works ill let you know ...


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 22, 2007)

visaj said:


> Hello Mister B, do you know if Happy Tapping keyboard would run under WM6?
> 
> I am indeed in the process of buying the new HTC Touch touchphone and this software would make a nice addition if only it could work with the latest Windows mobile software.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YES ... I can confirm that it works quiet wel . I also added the tengo keyboard as well .. You will be happy ...


----------



## kingash (Jul 22, 2007)

*Help Meeeeeee*

I really want to have it, but i'm not good at those things, as this is my first pda, I got the htc touch, please can someone clearly explain to me what to proceed to get those iphone keyboard ???

Thank you so much in advance

H


----------



## Valentin.H (Jul 22, 2007)

kingash said:


> I really want to have it, but i'm not good at those things, as this is my first pda, I got the htc touch, please can someone clearly explain to me what to proceed to get those iphone keyboard ???
> 
> Thank you so much in advance
> 
> H

Click to collapse



First you install Happy Keyboard.
Then you install the 2 pictures (*.BMP) for both portrait and landscape modes wherever you want and activate them in the happy keyboard options !


----------



## kingash (Jul 22, 2007)

First, thank you very much for your quick reply/

Would you be very gentle and give me the link please, i'm kind of lost, i'm frenchn, i don't understand everything and i really need an easier keyboard for my work, I would really appreciate


----------



## Valentin.H (Jul 22, 2007)

Bon t'as de la chance alors 
1/ Télécharge le fichier CAB attaché à ce message et mets le sur ta carte mémoire par exemple, ensuite tu vas sur ton Touch et tu execute ce fichier CAB, ça va te l'installer, quand il te demande où tu veux l'installer tu choisis ton téléphone (pas la carte mémoire).
2/ Télécharge le fichier Images Iphone attaché à ce message, ensuite tu fais comme je t'ai dis plus haut, tu les place où tu veux et tu les choisis ensuite dans les options de Happy Keyboard (que tu retrouve sur la touche clavier du centre en bas de ton téléphone).
Ca devrait aller avec tout ça


----------



## kingash (Jul 22, 2007)

Alors, pour pas faire de connerie... et merci, trop de laballe que tu parles françaks, c vraiment super important et je n'ai jamais fait ça. Mais bon ça devrait aller

Donc je vais sur internet via mon htc touch, je viens sur ce site, je télécharge le premier que tu m'as donné et je le mets sur ma carte de stockage, je vais la retrouver dans l'explorateur de fichier, je clique dessus sur mon touch, et je l'enregsitre sur mon téléphone, et ensuite je fais ce que tu m'as dit pour les images c ça ???

Si c'est ça, génialissime.

Je te remercie mille fois pour ta réponse, encore une fois,

A toute,

Hadrien


----------



## kingash (Jul 22, 2007)

Alors évidemment, j'ai réussi à installer le premier, j'ai le clavier mais pas le deuxième, 1) Dois les dézipper ??? forcément, je suppose, mais pour les enregistrer, la carte de stockage c'est bon comme tu m'as dit alors ???

Et ensuite, quand je rentre dans l'option du key pad, comment dois faire pour les mettre en route ???

Merci d'avance, et deux dernière petites questions puisue tu as l'air de bine t'y connaitre.

Je travaille sur mac et suis dans l'image, donc bcp besoin de quicktime. Sais tu si je peux le télévharger ?? je synchronise pour touch avec missing sync

Enfin, sais tu pourquoi à chaque fois que je télécharge une pièce jointe, genre de 2mo, il me dit que le fichier est trop volumineux ???

Vraiment, je te remercie poru ton aide, une fois que je sais tout ça, surtout les images bmp et les mails, il me sera plus facile de m'endormir.

Bonne soirée à toi

$H


----------



## Valentin.H (Jul 22, 2007)

Je connais pas Mac, pour installer un CAB tu l'execute depuis ton Touch par l'explorateur comme tu as dis. Et pour les image, bien sur tu décompresse l'archive depuis ton mac et tu places les 2 images n'importe où ! Sur ta carte mémoire par exemple, ensuite tu indique le chemin de ces 2 images dans les options de Happy Keyboard, c'est vraiment ultra simple.


----------



## kingash (Jul 22, 2007)

Ben ouais je suis d'accord dans l'absolu lol mais je ne comprends pas. J'ai dézippé les deux bmp, et ensuite aquand je vais dans options du key board, je n'ai que

Portrait bitmap

Landcape bitmap

Tout cela bien sur avec des symboles très chelou

Quand je rentre dans un des deux, je vois

Dossier: tous les dossiers (et un curseur poru choisir), annuler à côté

Type Bitmap files

Et c'est tout je ne peux pas mettre les directories.

Je sais que je dois être très chiant là, mais c la dernière étape qui me soulagerait bien, est ce normal quand dans les options du keypad je n'ai que des symboles bizarre, limites vide ?

Merci vraiment,

H


----------



## Valentin.H (Jul 22, 2007)

Oui alors ça en fait c'est parce que le soft est chinois et que ton portable ne peux pas identifier les caractères, mais ça ne gêne pas. Tu cliques sur le gros bouton à droite pour chaque case (portrait bitmap et landscape bitmap) et tu sélectionnes ensuite l'image correspondante, ce sont des boutons parcourir en fait, ensuite tu cliques sur OK en bas à gauche 
Dis-toi au fait qu'il n'y a pas de version azerty de ce clavier, il n'existe pas et que tu auras de toute façon besoin d'un stylet, comme pour le clavier d'origine.


----------



## kingash (Jul 22, 2007)

Non mais je suis désolé tu vas croire que je suis vraiment un abruti...

Mais quand je rentre dans le bouton parcourir, je ne peux rien choisir en fait.

J'aime comme je te disais en haut le page marquer

Ouvrir

Puis

Dossier "tous les dossiers" avec un scroller quie ne me permet de choisir que Appel, bureau, dcim, dicrtionnaire, inbox, ma musique, mes documents, mes sonneries...)

Puis en dessous 

Type "bitmap files" avec un scroller mais aucune possiblilité de changement

etn  ensuite

Nom            Dossier       Date

Mais je ne vois pas les images et ça commence àa me gonfler d'être nul à ce point.

Merci vraiment de m'élcairer.

H


----------



## Valentin.H (Jul 22, 2007)

Il doit te trouver les image tout seul, il scanne lui-même, s'il ne les trouve pas, vérifie bien qu'elles sont installées sur ton portable !


----------



## kingash (Jul 22, 2007)

Chanmé, en fait, ça avait pas pris les photos bizarrement, tu me sauves la vieeeeeeeeeeeeeee, thanks so much....

Et enfin, tu peux répondre à mes questions précédentes si tu sais, surtout je ne compre,ds pas pourquoi je ne peux pas ouvrir les piuèces jointes, genre de 2 mo, il faut que je fasse qque chose en partivulier ou pas du tout ??? Parce que quand même, j'espère qu'on peut lire les pièces jointes... merci de ta réponse et de ta pr"ieuse, mais alors précieuse aide, c mortel.

H


----------



## Valentin.H (Jul 22, 2007)

Heu j'en sais rien désolé, je n'ai encore jamais utilisé la fonction Mail, regarde dans les options peut-être.


----------



## Ray_jai (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't get it to work.
which option do i check off in options?
I can't read it.
thanks.


----------



## drowens (Jul 23, 2007)

I will agree, this thing is great, but the keys need to be a little bigger and spread out or up which ever.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 23, 2007)

Ray_jai said:


> I can't get it to work.
> which option do i check off in options?
> I can't read it.
> thanks.

Click to collapse



Simple .....

The first option is for Portrait
The second is for Landscape


----------



## paranoid2007 (Jul 23, 2007)

I really like your stylish keyboard app. It's very handy.

Could you please design a german keyboard layout? Like this:

http://katpatuka.org/pub/doc/keyboard/de.html ?

If you cannot add additional keys, I think it would help, if at least "y" and "z" could be interchanged, 'cause the are just the other way round with a german layout.

Thanks!


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 24, 2007)

paranoid2007 said:


> I really like your stylish keyboard app. It's very handy.
> 
> Could you please design a german keyboard layout? Like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now thats a big layout picture .... I am sure that can be added .


----------



## RoachForLife (Jul 24, 2007)

Works for WM6 8525? Thanks


----------



## Ray_jai (Jul 24, 2007)

odd, i got it to work last night.
and this morning it doest work anymore.
what could be the problem?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 24, 2007)

Ray_jai said:


> odd, i got it to work last night.
> and this morning it doest work anymore.
> what could be the problem?

Click to collapse



Soft reset phone .. Then checkk the settings on input .


----------



## Ray_jai (Jul 24, 2007)

thats the problem, it works after a soft rest.
all the setting stays the same. but after the phone is on for awhile without a reset. it stops working.
i need to reset to fix.
thanks in advance.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 24, 2007)

Ray_jai said:


> thats the problem, it works after a soft rest.
> all the setting stays the same. but after the phone is on for awhile without a reset. it stops working.
> i need to reset to fix.
> thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Sounds as its clashing with something else installed . Or maybe you have done a mod to many and its not stable ...


----------



## paranoid2007 (Jul 24, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Now thats a big layout picture .... I am sure that can be added .

Click to collapse



That would be great  . I'm sure a lot of people over at www.ppc-welt.de would appreciate.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 24, 2007)

paranoid2007 said:


> That would be great  . I'm sure a lot of people over at www.ppc-welt.de would appreciate.

Click to collapse



Well right now we getting the pictures together .. Next is the actual layout and adding  of characters mate .


----------



## paranoid2007 (Jul 24, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Well right now we getting the pictures together .. Next is the actual layout and adding  of characters mate .

Click to collapse



Ok! Thanks for the update. If you need any additional info, just let me know.


----------



## shwa311 (Jul 24, 2007)

looks nice and man would I love to use it but...

it CRASHED my ppc6700 as well while trying to set it to default using sktools.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 24, 2007)

shwa311 said:


> looks nice and man would I love to use it but...
> 
> it CRASHED my ppc6700 as well while trying to set it to default using sktools.

Click to collapse



I guess you haven't been reading fully thru this ... I do believe its been posted you will crash if you use sktools . It even happened to me and I posted it .


----------



## gogol (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is my latest design:

- The numeric got different background color, it is easier to see.

- The blank button in the more button (...) should be used for custom keys 

Now, I dont know who can make the application


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 25, 2007)

gogol said:


> Here is my latest design:
> 
> - The numeric got different background color, it is easier to see.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well we are getting plenty pictures now its time for us to get a few applications running ...


----------



## boli (Jul 25, 2007)

can anybody make the same keyboard like the iphone? ... then we have bigger buttons


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 25, 2007)

boli said:


> can anybody make the same keyboard like the iphone? ... then we have bigger buttons

Click to collapse



Thats the keyboard that started this thread .. LOL ... Hmmmm Lets see if we can get it that big ....


----------



## Ray_jai (Jul 25, 2007)

that would be nice, just don't have that input bar and send box.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 25, 2007)

Ray_jai said:


> that would be nice, just don't have that input bar and send box.

Click to collapse



WELL LETS SEE WHO FIGURES IT OUT FIRST ...


----------



## gogol (Jul 25, 2007)

boli said:


> can anybody make the same keyboard like the iphone? ... then we have bigger buttons

Click to collapse



I dont like that keyboard because some of the most important buttons are not in the main layout :

- Dot .

- Numbers

And, dont forget iPhone has 3.5 inch screen! Of course the button looks bigger than most of our WM phone with 2.8 inch screen. You cant change that.

See my design/ layout in this thread, it has maximized button size in 240 pixels wide (2.8 inch screen). You cant have bigger than that while still maintaining a good look!


----------



## delude (Jul 25, 2007)

For anyone thats played with an iPhone, you will know that there are other things that add to the coolness of the keyboard, such as the letter being raised when you tap it.  It would be cooler if the letter on this keyboard could be lifted more, and also the fact that the button is registered when the finger is lifted, so you can slide across and correct your mistake if a wrong button is pressed.


----------



## cruzzmz (Jul 25, 2007)

hi i was wondering how to make ur own skin???


----------



## maevro (Jul 25, 2007)

If anyone wants black keys, here it is in reverse......


----------



## KIVKIV (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello! A Russian keyboard can be done? Sorry for my English.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 25, 2007)

KIVKIV said:


> Hello! A Russian keyboard can be done? Sorry for my English.

Click to collapse



Any keyboard can be done mate .


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 25, 2007)

maevro said:


> If anyone wants black keys, here it is in reverse......

Click to collapse



Beautiful work and its added to server already .


----------



## jcostanza4 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Happy Tapping Keyboard Skin more like iPhone Layout*

*I have been looking for a keyboard layout for basic entry very much like the iPhone. This app and skin work great but I still struggle with my flinstone like thumb.*

I have tried typing extensivly on the iPhone and it still is hard to use for any type of entry even with the bigger screen. so I dont know if there will every be a great on screen solution but this skin is the closest I have found. (BTW: Die Hard longtime WM user, only tested iphone keyboard for comparison)

I dont know the cappabilities of skinning the Happy Tapping Keyboard but it seems like skinning this application could potentially get us closer to an iphone like keyboard. If the keys could be re-arranged; *I am hopping for more of a skin like the mockup I've attached. I dont know how well it would work so please comment whether its a good thought or not. *

*If you like my idea; here is what Im thinking..*
I studied the iPhone key layout, and thought about how it would work if it was on a Windows device especially those with a 2.8" screen. I think a more basic layout for the keys like the iphone would be best in Portrait mode, I really struggle finding contacts and quickly replying with one hand use. Punctuation and numbers would be best layed out on the second screen. For those who have slide out keyboards landscape skins really doesnt do much for us.

*Notes on why I photoshoped the skin as I did.*

Currently I have problems getting to the Keys close to the edges; I beleive they need to move in a little so they easier to press since the screen is recessed on most WM devices. I know this will make all the keys slightly slimmer but those buttons are the hardest to press.
Ive illustrated moving the bottom row keys off the edge a little to hide edge artwork since they are wider and easier to hit making vertical room for the other two rows.
Larger letters within the button; I peronaly like the larger font, it seems easer to read on these tiny screens. On the iphone its not an issue because of the larger screen and spaced out letters.
I used same demensions as the skin posted assuming its the limitations of the skin; if a taller skin could be used I would reformat my layout better.
*These are all just ideas to help create an easier on screen keyboard.*



Thanks for this great skin, 
Jcostanza4-

*Note: The attachment is just a mockup in Photoshop.*


----------



## maevro (Jul 25, 2007)

QVGA & VGA Landscape & Portrait 





http://www.mediafire.com/?4xrmmqycuhg





http://www.mediafire.com/?e9lxt9nyk1s





http://www.mediafire.com/?9am4gstiv5s





http://www.mediafire.com/?8xm1mg12nok


----------



## delude (Jul 26, 2007)

jcostanza4 said:


> *I have been looking for a keyboard layout for basic entry very much like the iPhone. This app and skin work great but I still struggle with my flinstone like thumb.*
> 
> I have tried typing extensivly on the iPhone and it still is hard to use for any type of entry even with the bigger screen. so I dont know if there will every be a great on screen solution but this skin is the closest I have found. (BTW: Die Hard longtime WM user, only tested iphone keyboard for comparison)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow man!  That is EXACTLY the kind of thing I am looking for, and would be absolutely perfect if the keyboard could in fact be a bit taller on the screen.  I hope that somebody can work out how this can be achieved.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 26, 2007)

delude said:


> Wow man!  That is EXACTLY the kind of thing I am looking for, and would be absolutely perfect if the keyboard could in fact be a bit taller on the screen.  I hope that somebody can work out how this can be achieved.

Click to collapse



People are working on it .


----------



## cruzzmz (Jul 26, 2007)

cool one jcostanza4  ... so when can we have the finished product ???


----------



## lastnikita (Jul 26, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> People are working on it .

Click to collapse



lol.... please tell me who is


----------



## jcostanza4 (Jul 26, 2007)

*The image I posted was just a thought,* but if anyone that thinks they can skin it to a keyboard I will develop the artwork. From what I gather from other posts, the Happy Tapping Keyboard Skin is stuck in that layout; please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Thanks for the praise too!
Jcostanza4


----------



## jolas (Jul 26, 2007)

Please, is it possible to someone to make a greek keyboard. I enclose the .bmp image for the greek keyboard.


----------



## drowens (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the pic that is at the top of this page is what alot of people would like..... I cant wait to get a hold of that skin


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 27, 2007)

lastnikita said:


> lol.... please tell me who is

Click to collapse



As soon as I get a breather im going to give it a crack . A few others showed intrest so I just put the files on my server in case someone wonated to help . If not I guess im stuck and ill see what I can do .


----------



## KIVKIV (Jul 27, 2007)

Do please Russian keyboard! Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 27, 2007)

KIVKIV said:


> Do please Russian keyboard! Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Will try to do as many as possible .. Still getting graphics together mate .


----------



## maevro (Jul 27, 2007)

I know its not what you are looking for, but this is actually pretty easy to type on (8 Colors - QVGA/VGA)


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 28, 2007)

maevro said:


> I know its not what you are looking for, but this is actually pretty easy to type on (8 Colors - QVGA/VGA)

Click to collapse



Yes thats a comfortable size to work with.


----------



## drowens (Jul 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say this thing is great and you are awesome.... looking forward to the new one that you are working on.


----------



## delude (Jul 28, 2007)

Yesh, I can't wait for the real iPhone one to be made!


----------



## qwsoftware (Jul 28, 2007)

2. Install Default_IM_WM5.CAB (to device, not to Storage; for WM5 only; if u already have other program which can set the default Input Method, skip this step & use that program instead)

Does the above work for WM6 as well??

after soft reset, defaults back to normal keyboard. to change is it a reg entry?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 28, 2007)

qwsoftware said:


> 2. Install Default_IM_WM5.CAB (to device, not to Storage; for WM5 only; if u already have other program which can set the default Input Method, skip this step & use that program instead)
> 
> Does the above work for WM6 as well??
> 
> after soft reset, defaults back to normal keyboard. to change is it a reg entry?

Click to collapse



I  dont remember . I think it did work fine maybe I tried it and posted it already . Well let me try it again and ill let you know.


----------



## newbie2 (Jul 28, 2007)

qwsoftware said:


> 2. Install Default_IM_WM5.CAB (to device, not to Storage; for WM5 only; if u already have other program which can set the default Input Method, skip this step & use that program instead)
> 
> Does the above work for WM6 as well??
> 
> after soft reset, defaults back to normal keyboard. to change is it a reg entry?

Click to collapse



Yes.  It works for WM6 too.


----------



## qwsoftware (Jul 29, 2007)

Make sure you have a latest system backup.

On my Jasjam (HTC Hermes), I used SK Tools and changed the default keyboard to this, now it will not boot 

Think hard reset the only option.....


----------



## Drevil666 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Arghhhh - skins not working*

can anyone advise on how to get the skin workin please?  Have saved the .bmp to My Docs but there isn't a setting I can find to set the skins - really annoyed but hoping you folks can point me in right direction (politely!)


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 29, 2007)

Drevil666 said:


> can anyone advise on how to get the skin workin please?  Have saved the .bmp to My Docs but there isn't a setting I can find to set the skins - really annoyed but hoping you folks can point me in right direction (politely!)

Click to collapse



What steps have you taken ? Have you read the steps and followed them to the T ???


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 29, 2007)

qwsoftware said:


> Make sure you have a latest system backup.
> 
> On my Jasjam (HTC Hermes), I used SK Tools and changed the default keyboard to this, now it will not boot
> 
> Think hard reset the only option.....

Click to collapse



OK ... I see you havent read the thread .. LOL ... It says not to try it and I have even personally posted not to use sktools also ...


----------



## skueck (Jul 30, 2007)

Any qwertz-version available?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 31, 2007)

skueck said:


> Any qwertz-version available?

Click to collapse



Not sure . Have you tried searching ?


----------



## delude (Jul 31, 2007)

So hows the 'real looking' version going?

(Lol, I can't wait!)


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 31, 2007)

delude said:


> So hows the 'real looking' version going?
> 
> (Lol, I can't wait!)

Click to collapse



This weekend Im gonna try some applications with a few pads we have already designed ... Thats about it so far .


----------



## kull (Aug 1, 2007)

*Fantastic!*

Fantastic... goodbye to all other entry methods, goodbye stylus too... this is what I was looking for... keep up the good work! My thumb is a little large but it just about manages. Any chance of developing more skins?


----------



## voxid (Aug 1, 2007)

is there a possibility to do it with a qwertz keyboard
greets form germany
voxid


----------



## piaz (Aug 1, 2007)

I think we could borrow a couple ideas from Nokia. I owned a N770 for a while, and although the machine was a bit sluggish, the text entry was perfect (thanks to a huge 800*480 screen, right, but also because of the layout which made text subsidiary and focused on big keys).
Nokia have done a similar thing with their N800 (see pic:http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/ces_2007/nokia/01_n800_tn.jpg)

I have the utmost difficulty to type a text when not in landscape mode on my Prophet, and even then, I still find it hard.

I would love to have the keyboard of Happy Tapping increased in height (at the expense of text, sure, but I'll be willing to give two lines for bigger buttons) - ala SPB ot Tengo Thumb but with less keys to maximize the input. Say minimum key size of 30*25 in P and 35*35 in L.

Also, I quite like the way Nokia managed to get the same button perform different actions. Tap once, it's a comma, twice it's a period, three times it's a question mark... Of course it is silly to have period on it as you can't do "..." easily, but it would it be a huge space saving feature on our HTCs.

I also remember the space bar under the left thumb to be a really neat idea (esp. if we combine it with autocomplete features that the N770 did not have).

All that to say there are other designs possible we have to keep in mind that would likely help a lot to achieve a good keyboard.

For even more ideas : http://www.aximsite.com/boards/applications/103002-ultimate-soft-keyboard-roundup.html


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 1, 2007)

piaz said:


> I think we could borrow a couple ideas from Nokia. I owned a N770 for a while, and although the machine was a bit sluggish, the text entry was perfect (thanks to a huge 800*480 screen, right, but also because of the layout which made text subsidiary and focused on big keys).
> Nokia have done a similar thing with their N800 (see pic:http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/ces_2007/nokia/01_n800_tn.jpg)
> 
> I have the utmost difficulty to type a text when not in landscape mode on my Prophet, and even then, I still find it hard.
> ...

Click to collapse




IS the nokia keyboard really that big or is that an photoshop picture


----------



## delude (Aug 1, 2007)

From the pictures on google (that I have seen) of an n800 in action (takien with somebody using it) the keyboard looks different.

This looks interesting though: http://www.intomobile.com/2007/07/29/iphone-like-virtual-keyboard-for-nokia-n800.html


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 2, 2007)

delude said:


> From the pictures on google (that I have seen) of an n800 in action (takien with somebody using it) the keyboard looks different.
> 
> This looks interesting though: http://www.intomobile.com/2007/07/29/iphone-like-virtual-keyboard-for-nokia-n800.html

Click to collapse



That is what we need .. Honestly we do .... Have you downloaded the software?


----------



## delude (Aug 2, 2007)

Nope.  I'll have a look, although I prefer the design that was poste here a few pages back.

Woop!  They made it count on release!  I wonder what portrait would look like...

The thing is, the filke doesn't look compatible and I can't find a contact link.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 2, 2007)

delude said:


> Nope.  I'll have a look, although I prefer the design that was poste here a few pages back.
> 
> Woop!  They made it count on release!  I wonder what portrait would look like...
> 
> The thing is, the filke doesn't look compatible and I can't find a contact link.

Click to collapse



What format is the file in ???


----------



## delude (Aug 2, 2007)

'.install' by the looks of it.

Take a look: http://blog.gustavobarbieri.com.br/


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 2, 2007)

delude said:


> '.install' by the looks of it.
> 
> Take a look: http://blog.gustavobarbieri.com.br/

Click to collapse



Downloading it right now .. Let me take a look at this .


----------



## piaz (Aug 2, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ, the Nokia keyboard image is not photoshoped, that's real size. Now talk about big keys!
The example you found on the net of the iphone keyboard is written in python and Edje and SVN is on google code.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 2, 2007)

piaz said:


> PURESKILLZZZ, the Nokia keyboard image is not photoshoped, that's real size. Now talk about big keys!
> The example you found on the net of the iphone keyboard is written in python and Edje and SVN is on google code.

Click to collapse




I see that . Now the issues  it to transform that code. Anybody here know how to program in any of these codes ????


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 2, 2007)

Drevil666 said:


> can anyone advise on how to get the skin workin please?  Have saved the .bmp to My Docs but there isn't a setting I can find to set the skins - really annoyed but hoping you folks can point me in right direction (politely!)

Click to collapse



Ok ill help you . Maybe what ever problem you are having others may also be having . lets remove anything you have installed in the phone for this first. Now lets goto step 1. Do nothing at all but step 1. once thats complete message here and we will see what has happened so ar and goto step 2.


----------



## delude (Aug 2, 2007)

Python is on my list to learn after HTML,XHTML,CSS & PHP


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are the steps from the original post not mines all I am is trying to make them a little easier to follow.


*Installation steps:*

(before this step soft rest phone or turn it totally off and back on.)

(Simple steps using activesync click explore. There is a window popup on your computers screen. The default window is your document folder. Save files there.)

*1. Install HappyTappingKeyboard.arm.CAB (to device, not to Storage)*
(this means save it to the phone. To be sure its saved to phone remove your memcard)

(install the next part no matter what to make things a bit simple)

*2. Install Default_IM_WM5.CAB (to device, not to Storage; for WM5 only; if u already have other program which can set the default Input Method, skip this step & use that program instead)*
(this means save it to the phone. To be sure its saved to phone remove your memcard)

*3. Extract the files in ip_AC_Skin.zip to your PDA's "\My Documents"*
(using winzip , winrar or the zip program of your choice open this folder and extract files to your computer and then transfer them to your device.)

(Simple steps using activesync click explore. There is a window popup on your computers screen. The default window is your document folder. Save files there.)

*4. Goto the "Option" of HappyTappingKeyboard (Start -> Setting -> Input)

- select "\My Documents\ip_AC_QVGA_P.bmp" for the ";Portrait Bitmap"

- select "\My Documents\ip_AC_QVGA_L.bmp" for the "Landscape Bitmap"
(if your PDA is VGA capable, select the ip_AC_VGA_?.bmp instead, and select the VGA option)

- press "OK" to quit

5. Start -> Program -> IMSelector

- select "Happy Tapping Keyboard" as the default Input Method
*
*6. Soft reset your PDA*
(pressing the reset button on device)

*7. Enjoy!*


----------



## cirruslogic (Aug 3, 2007)

I wish the Iphone keyboard would be modified for Windows. For instance, in the numberpad mode, I can't find the decimal point. And the little Apple button and Esc have no function. Ideally the alphabet mode should have cursor arrow keys.


----------



## xmenreturn (Aug 3, 2007)

cirruslogic said:


> I wish the Iphone keyboard would be modified for Windows. For instance, in the numberpad mode, I can't find the decimal point. And the little Apple button and Esc have no function. Ideally the alphabet mode should have cursor arrow keys.

Click to collapse



Continuing like this we'll come to original default keyboard of WM.

Sorry, just a joke


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 3, 2007)

xmenreturn said:


> Continuing like this we'll come to original default keyboard of WM.
> 
> Sorry, just a joke

Click to collapse



May be a joke but its almot tru . How about we first get the keyboard to work then worry about which keys and what features.


----------



## leshemnoam (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi pureskillzzz,
looks like you are on the case!

i posted a bmp a few pages back but i also mentioned my idea that the keyboard reacts to "finger release" rather then "finger down" so you can correct yourself if the wrong key is pushed(like on the iphone), is that hard to do?
i think that will solve alot of problems and might mean the keyboard doesn't need to be bigger.

thanks

and to all that only read the last page:
yes it works on wm6!
to get cap lock press shift twice!
don't use sktools for this!


----------



## delude (Aug 4, 2007)

The finegr release action is what has been used for the nokia iphone keyboard in the video.


----------



## leshemnoam (Aug 4, 2007)

delude said:


> The finger release action is what has been used for the nokia iphone keyboard in the video.

Click to collapse



sorry delude,
viewing on my mobile i couldn't view the stream (subject of another thread I'm following) so i ended up repeating the idea.


----------



## delude (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't worry   I wasn't trying to dig. (it did seem like that, sorry!)
I much prefer that type of keyboard, as it is so much easier to correct mistakes.


----------



## leshemnoam (Aug 6, 2007)

delude said:


> Don't worry   I wasn't trying to dig. (it did seem like that, sorry!)
> I much prefer that type of keyboard, as it is so much easier to correct mistakes.

Click to collapse



not knowing much about it wouldn't it be something in the registry that can be changed/added? so it will work on reless for all keyboard inputs?


----------



## machaco (Aug 6, 2007)

look at this keyboard: http://www.teksoftco.com/index.php?section=fingertouch&picture=06.jpg#pictures


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 7, 2007)

machaco said:


> look at this keyboard: http://www.teksoftco.com/index.php?section=fingertouch&picture=06.jpg#pictures

Click to collapse



Ok folks .. This by far is the best keyboard so far unless we get the iphone style keyboard .. But this 1 is sweet . I have downloaded and installed it . And the usage is awesome . I ike this so we have a keyboard . Now all we have to do is see what other languages it comes in.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 7, 2007)

*PEOPLE .... THE WORRY IS OVER. THERE IS A FULL SCREEN SIZE KEYBOARD AVAILABLE . YES I SAID IT A FULL SCREEN SIZE KEYBOARD. NOW IPHONE CAN EAT DIRT EVEN MORE THAN IT ALREADY DOES.*


*The spb Full Screen Keyboard is the best thing since cooked rice. It also has many skins and available in many different languages. Iphone skin is not needed no more ... This is it people.*

















http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/fsk/?en


----------



## b4kk3r (Aug 7, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> *PEOPLE .... THE WORRY IS OVER. THERE IS A FULL SCREEN SIZE KEYBOARD AVAILABLE . YES I SAID IT A FULL SCREEN SIZE KEYBOARD. NOW IPHONE CAN EAT DIRT EVEN MORE THAN IT ALREADY DOES.*
> 
> 
> *The spb Full Screen Keyboard is the best thing since cooked rice. It also has many skins and available in many different languages. Iphone skin is not needed no more ... This is it people.*
> ...

Click to collapse



I also have the SPB keyboard. It's really nice but i got a downside to it. When in fullscreen mode, you can't see the rest of the text you have typed. I think that's maybe the only thing which needs to change and then it will be perfect. Also foreign language support (like Dutch) would be a great thing.


----------



## boli (Aug 7, 2007)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=321712&highlight=PocketCM

this look realy nice


----------



## delude (Aug 7, 2007)

The spb full screen keyboard isn't new.  Does this mean you're giving up on the iPhone keyboard?  I much prefer it.


----------



## b4kk3r (Aug 7, 2007)

delude said:


> The spb full screen keyboard isn't new.  Does thism ean you're giving up on the iPhone keyboard?  I much prefer it.

Click to collapse



Just like delude i don't hope you drop the iphone project. Personally I think the SPB keyboard isn't that perfect and I've seen many great ideas in this thread. I would have developed a keyboard myself if I had a change, but i'm a complete computer noob, so that's never gonna happen

I just came up with a great idea, at least I think it is. Maybe you can built the Iphone-like keyboard and then put a "swipe action" into it. For an example, when ur on the alphabetical keyboard and you swipe with your finger to the left, a nummerical keyboard wil appear, and when you are on the alphabetical keyboard and you swipe you finger to the right a "smiley- keyboard will appear" (kinda like the TouchCube but then with a keyboard). This way you can save space, because you don't need any extra buttons and you can make the letters much bigger with plenty of space between them.

(sorry if my English is a bit crapy)


----------



## maevro (Aug 7, 2007)

I was using SPB Full on my Trinity but I am using pocketCM Keyboard on my Touch. It gets annoying not being able to see what you are writing with SPB and having to turn the phone everytime, thats why I got rid of a slide out keyboard in the first place.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 7, 2007)

delude said:


> The spb full screen keyboard isn't new.  Does this mean you're giving up on the iPhone keyboard?  I much prefer it.

Click to collapse



Not giving up but this keyboard is sweet .


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 7, 2007)

maevro said:


> I was using SPB Full on my Trinity but I am using pocketCM Keyboard on my Touch. It gets annoying not being able to see what you are writing with SPB and having to turn the phone everytime, thats why I got rid of a slide out keyboard in the first place.

Click to collapse



You dont have to use it in full screen mode . The key still are large in regular view mate .


----------



## maevro (Aug 7, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> You dont have to use it in full screen mode . The key still are large in regular view mate .

Click to collapse



Still takes up the screen, not worth it. Trust me, I have used this keyboard for months now. I know whats its all about.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 7, 2007)

maevro said:


> Still takes up the screen, not worth it. Trust me, I have used this keyboard for months now. I know whats its all about.

Click to collapse



Okies boss ....


----------



## marisa4755 (Aug 8, 2007)

Look at this keyboard, it is still in development, but has a lot of the things that people have been asking for, like selecting the letter when removing pressure and the large pop-up selected key. I've tried it and it's really very good.

http://pocketcm.com/keyboard.php


Same person who does Contact Manager.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 8, 2007)

marisa4755 said:


> Look at this keyboard, it is still in development, but has a lot of the things that people have been asking for, like selecting the letter when removing pressure and the large pop-up selected key. I've tried it and it's really very good.
> 
> http://pocketcm.com/keyboard.php
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks cute . Still I dont think its what we are looking for as something close to the iphone. I still feel strongly about the spb Full Screen Keyboard. Been using it all day sent about 400 messages with it . Not sure what others dont like about it but its quiet simple to use and has tons of settings.


----------



## marisa4755 (Aug 8, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Looks cute . Still I dont think its what we are looking for as something close to the iphone. I still feel strongly about the spb Full Screen Keyboard. Been using it all day sent about 400 messages with it . Not sure what others dont like about it but its quiet simple to use and has tons of settings.

Click to collapse



Re: FSK I agree, it's a great piece of software, but I have a Touch, and so only a small processor, if every time I want to send a text/email, make a note etc, I have to turn the screen from portrait to landscape then back again, just to type "OK see you at 3pm" then it's a bit of a pain, also, I don't want something that covers up all the text. I want to be able to see at least the last paragraph or so of what I've typed. 

I'm using Tengo Thumb, not free, but a fabulous add on for the Touch. I try these others, but always come back to it. It takes a very short while to program 'your' words into it, but after that, it's brilliant.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 8, 2007)

marisa4755 said:


> Re: FSK I agree, it's a great piece of software, but I have a Touch, and so only a small processor, if every time I want to send a text/email, make a note etc, I have to turn the screen from portrait to landscape then back again, just to type "OK see you at 3pm" then it's a bit of a pain, also, I don't want something that covers up all the text. I want to be able to see at least the last paragraph or so of what I've typed.
> 
> I'm using Tengo Thumb, not free, but a fabulous add on for the Touch. I try these others, but always come back to it. It takes a very short while to program 'your' words into it, but after that, it's brilliant.

Click to collapse



Well I see your point . But since people want to emulate the iphone it actually covers most of the screen . So people must want a keyboard almost as big not as big . Also you ahve to turn the iphone to type period .


----------



## kull (Aug 9, 2007)

Have been using iphonelike keyboard for some days now. The only issue I found was while typing numbers. Wish they were on top so that one could type them in easier. Otherwise I feel its nearly perfect. Teksoft keyboard would have been great if it had T9 support in its phone layout skin.


----------



## radhoo (Aug 11, 2007)

Did anyone try the "replace with phrase" stuff included in fingertouch? It should help type faster...






For eg. type !cap or !gre in Notes/Pocket word.


----------



## damac (Aug 11, 2007)

Guys, try this keyboard. IMHO the best input method available out there.
http://www.tengo.net/tengo_pocketpc.html


----------



## maevro (Aug 11, 2007)

damac said:


> Guys, try this keyboard. IMHO the best input method available out there.
> http://www.tengo.net/tengo_pocketpc.html

Click to collapse



IMHO its not. I tried it and disliked it. I can type just as fast with HTK as I can on SPB, plus I don't have to turn the phone, something I NEVER do....

I just create keyboards that suit my needs and fingers.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok . So we see different people have different wants and desires for eyboards. The iphone keyboard means you will turn the phone sideways . if you dont wish to do to then you are mainly using your stylus. Now lets see which keyboard has the biggest keys . But the tengo keyboard does come in may multiple languages.


----------



## delude (Aug 11, 2007)

tene has already proved that you do not have to turn the keyboard sideways.  First of all the iPhone effect needs to be copied, like tene has done with the 'balloons'.  As long as that works properly then the arrangement of the keys can be sorted to look like the iPhones, even if they are smaller.  This works perfectly because you can easily tell which button you are on by looking at the 'balloon'.

Who knows, when 0.3 is released we may be able to skin it up and change the size of keys to make the perfect iPhone keyboard.


----------



## marisa4755 (Aug 11, 2007)

marisa4755 said:


> Look at this keyboard, it is still in development, but has a lot of the things that people have been asking for, like selecting the letter when removing pressure and the large pop-up selected key. I've tried it and it's really very good.
> 
> http://pocketcm.com/keyboard.php
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Version 0.2 is now out and it's very, very good.


----------



## Lincoln_2010 (Aug 12, 2007)

um does this program work on wm6 phones


----------



## Eiswritsat (Aug 12, 2007)

yes it works with wm6


----------



## gogol (Aug 12, 2007)

Why do we have to copy the iPhone keyboard layout? It does not have . in the main layout.


----------



## marisa4755 (Aug 12, 2007)

gogol said:


> Why do we have to copy the iPhone keyboard layout? It does not have . in the main layout.

Click to collapse



The new version has a 'special' function on the symbols key. If you tap & hold it for a second, all the most common punctuation symbols appear (full stop, comma, question mark, exclamation mark etc) and you can slide along to pick the one you want and then it goes back immediately to the normal keyboard. If you only want a full stop, you just tap & hold a second and there it is. 

This is apparently not the final look of the keyboard, the developer is more interested in this point in getting functionality correct than form. That will come later.


----------



## maevro (Aug 12, 2007)

This is what I have been using with HTK, I created it fast. It is basically the main keyboard but spaced out better.


----------



## mlynch01 (Aug 13, 2007)

maevro said:


> This is what I have been using with HTK, I created it fast. It is basically the main keyboard but spaced out better.

Click to collapse



can you post a link for that skin for some of us to try?


----------



## simhac (Aug 14, 2007)

lrbh said:


> This works great on my Touch! I would definately use it as my standard IM if it had the norwegian characters ÆØÅ on it. Would that be hard to make? (Don't have to be there all the time, only when i press the SHIFT key or something).

Click to collapse




Hi, 
How did u get this working? I follow all the steps and then one step which I miss out is finding the IM Selector from Programs....I simply dont get the IM selector or rather its not there....am I missing something??? I am having extreme difficulty n typing messges.... 

Thanks.


----------



## maevro (Aug 14, 2007)

mlynch01 said:


> can you post a link for that skin for some of us to try?

Click to collapse



If you like this, let me know and I will clean it up. I was rushing when I made this - I had to kill some time waiting for my girlfriend to get ready....






QVGA - P


----------



## mlynch01 (Aug 14, 2007)

maevro said:


> If you like this, let me know and I will clean it up. I was rushing when I made this - I had to kill some time waiting for my girlfriend to get ready....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes this is really nice definitely like this on my Touch.


----------



## 2manyphones (Aug 14, 2007)

*My attemp....*

I used A_C's iphone keyboard skin (awesome work A_C!) on page 1 as the base and overlaid the iphone graphics for the main page and caps. I realize the lower case page / main page is caps, but that seems to make the letters easier to read. 

Let me know what you think.

maevro, I like your black skin. It does look nice on the Touch!


----------



## maevro (Aug 14, 2007)

2manyphones said:


> I used A_C's iphone keyboard skin (awesome work A_C!) on page 1 as the base and overlaid the iphone graphics for the main page and caps. I realize the lower case page / main page is caps, but that seems to make the letters easier to read.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> maevro, I like your black skin. It does look nice on the Touch!

Click to collapse



Good job. I am going to try and make another black skin, but not rush it this time.

This one is a little better then the last one I made.....


----------



## mlynch01 (Aug 14, 2007)

maevro said:


> Good job. I am going to try and make another black skin, but not rush it this time.
> 
> This one is a little better then the last one I made.....

Click to collapse



Thanks for your time and effort Maevro. These are really nice, anyway you can do landscape as well?


----------



## kwues (Aug 14, 2007)

Great keypad maevro, works great (efficient), thank you! Planning on making extra colors for it by any chance? Only wish is that there was a way to make to make the space bar wider(I would be willing to sacrafice some of the buttons), just my opinion and also maybe a landscape version....., keep up the awesome work.....

regards........


----------



## maevro (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah guys, I will bang out a few other colors and also make some landscape versions over the week. Thursday is my birthday and I will be busy so give me a few days more...

EDIT: Ok, this is the best yet (that I have done). Nice and crisp on the phone (QVGA). I will work out a landscape and VGA this week, as well as other colors too.


----------



## 2manyphones (Aug 14, 2007)

*Landscape version*

This is what I have been using for landscape. Not perfect but uses about as much space as allowed by HTK.


----------



## kwues (Aug 14, 2007)

@ maevro
new one looks good (feelin the colors and clarity!)..appreciate your time, have an awesome birthday, bro!!!......"bang on"........

@2manyphones
will definetely try out your landscape version, looks promising, by the way did you ever get a chance to fix the "caps" look on you portrait version? keep up the great work!.......


----------



## 2manyphones (Aug 14, 2007)

kwues:

If you mean did I change the lower case page to lower case, no I do not intend to (doesn't sound very logical when you read it  )


----------



## kull (Aug 15, 2007)

maevro said:


> Yeah guys, I will bang out a few other colors and also make some landscape versions over the week. Thursday is my birthday and I will be busy so give me a few days more...
> 
> EDIT: Ok, this is the best yet (that I have done). Nice and crisp on the phone (QVGA). I will work out a landscape and VGA this week, as well as other colors too.

Click to collapse



Great looking skin... how does one use it? Just copy files to the main memory?


----------



## maevro (Aug 15, 2007)

kull said:


> Great looking skin... how does one use it? Just copy files to the main memory?

Click to collapse



I copy mine into My Documents. You can put wherever you want and then you need to go into settings > input > options and hit the portrait button and choose this file, then hit ok.


----------



## kull (Aug 15, 2007)

maevro said:


> I copy mine into My Documents. You can put wherever you want and then you need to go into settings > input > options and hit the portrait button and choose this file, then hit ok.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that. Only I noticed when I press shift the keys remain the same. Is this deliberate? Or will you fix that too?


----------



## pietrucci (Aug 15, 2007)

*toch keyboard*

here's my touch-like keyboard...


----------



## mohit_kripalu (Aug 15, 2007)

A_C said:


> Download here... http://rapidshare.com/files/19630568/ipKeyboard.rar.html
> 
> Installation steps:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sir please telll me its work my HTC Touch


----------



## maevro (Aug 15, 2007)

mohit_kripalu said:


> Sir please telll me its work my HTC Touch

Click to collapse



Yes. Why wouldn't it?



kull said:


> Thanks for that. Only I noticed when I press shift the keys remain the same. Is this deliberate? Or will you fix that too?

Click to collapse



Actually they don't. They get larger because they are in caps. Look at the ! and then press shift and it will turn into a ?

I said I was going to fix everything this weekend.

EDIT: I did fix the missing $ and & buttons.


----------



## mlynch01 (Aug 15, 2007)

pietrucci said:


> here's my touch-like keyboard...

Click to collapse



this is a very nice skin as well. do you have landscape as well?


----------



## pietrucci (Aug 15, 2007)

mlynch01 said:


> this is a very nice skin as well. do you have landscape as well?

Click to collapse



No I haven't. But when you just stretch it to 320 * 100 you get one. Doesn't look that nice because the characters are too stretched.


----------



## redski (Aug 15, 2007)

kull said:


> Great looking skin... how does one use it? Just copy files to the main memory?

Click to collapse




anybody can tell me where i can get this phonepad?


----------



## maevro (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is a better black....





QVGA Landscape & Portrait


----------



## pietrucci (Aug 15, 2007)

maevro said:


> Here is a better black....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's your opinion...hi


----------



## maevro (Aug 16, 2007)

pietrucci said:


> that's your opinion...hi

Click to collapse



Then my first one? Yes it is. 

Bye.


----------



## jkj (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks maevro I really like the black.  What does the mac key do?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 16, 2007)

redski said:


> anybody can tell me where i can get this phonepad?

Click to collapse



Which phone program you want ?


----------



## maevro (Aug 16, 2007)

jkj said:


> Thanks maevro I really like the black.  What does the mac key do?

Click to collapse



No problem, I will make some different ones and different colors too. The mac key does nothing, it is worthless. The original had it so I kept it.

Edit:


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 18, 2007)

maevro said:


> No problem, I will make some different ones and different colors too. The mac key does nothing, it is worthless. The original had it so I kept it.
> 
> Edit:

Click to collapse



Another nice design . How about putting your trade mark on the mac key.


----------



## maevro (Aug 18, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Another nice design . How about putting your trade mark on the mac key.

Click to collapse



Thanks. That is my trademark on the mac key....

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NRIIJWTC


----------



## mlynch01 (Aug 19, 2007)

maevro said:


> Here is a better black....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think i like this black one the best. i have a question, which one of your keyboards has the biggest keys possible on HTK? if you havent made one then can you pls?


----------



## maevro (Aug 19, 2007)

mlynch01 said:


> i think i like this black one the best. i have a question, which one of your keyboards has the biggest keys possible on HTK? if you havent made one then can you pls?

Click to collapse



All of these have the biggest keys possible that the original HTK coding uses. 

The original HTK keyboards, the ones that look like iPhone keyboards use the 3D features when you press them so they need extra space. I did away with that effect to get the largest keys I could make. I cannot get the keyboards larger then 240 x 300 for portrait.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 20, 2007)

mlynch01 said:


> i think i like this black one the best. i have a question, which one of your keyboards has the biggest keys possible on HTK? if you havent made one then can you pls?

Click to collapse



Seriously how big of a key do you want ?


----------



## mlynch01 (Aug 20, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Seriously how big of a key do you want ?

Click to collapse



I was just wondering if there was any more room to play with for the keys is all, if not then this is what we have to deal with. Its way better than the standard microsoft keyboard so I have no complaints.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 21, 2007)

mlynch01 said:


> I was just wondering if there was any more room to play with for the keys is all, if not then this is what we have to deal with. Its way better than the standard microsoft keyboard so I have no complaints.

Click to collapse



As I have said before to to others . Draw what is your ideal keyboard . Then maybe it can be applied or something similar exists.


----------



## binh_hdda (Aug 21, 2007)

A_C said:


> Download here... http://rapidshare.com/files/19630568/ipKeyboard.rar.html
> 
> Installation steps:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for all!. Could you have keyboard like iPhone for WM2k3SE? I'm like one too!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## leszcz2 (Aug 21, 2007)

I found this it looks interesting
http://www.gearlog.com/2007/08/handson_with_the_sprint_palm_g.php

*HTC Touch, Blackberry Pearl*
...And this version of the device lets you pop up virtual 12-key and 20-key keyboards with buttons big enough for you to use your fingers, as opposed to the standard Windows Mobile onscreen keyboard with its tiny buttons (which is also an option.) Sprint didn't give a price for this gadget, but said it's probably coming in November.....


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 21, 2007)

leszcz2 said:


> I found this it looks interesting
> http://www.gearlog.com/2007/08/handson_with_the_sprint_palm_g.php
> 
> *HTC Touch, Blackberry Pearl*
> ...And this version of the device lets you pop up virtual 12-key and 20-key keyboards with buttons big enough for you to use your fingers, as opposed to the standard Windows Mobile onscreen keyboard with its tiny buttons (which is also an option.) Sprint didn't give a price for this gadget, but said it's probably coming in November.....

Click to collapse



How about a few screen shots if you have them.


----------



## tomazez (Aug 23, 2007)

yes a few screenshots would be nice


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok folks . I have found another wonderful keyboard. I didnt say its new for the smart azzess . But its a nice keyboard where you can move all over it and until you release it doesnt press the key. Its what I believe to be the closest to what most have been looking for.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=320544

And yeah its already posted here on xda.


----------



## daverage (Sep 8, 2007)

Is it possible to get a pound sign?
Also is there a touch skin available for it?


----------



## lastnikita (Sep 9, 2007)

It's fully customizable, just give it a try and you won't ever go back to anything else. It still needs dev. (especially for suggestions replacements), but is already in a very advanced stage.


----------



## Underwaterdub (Sep 9, 2007)

I would be very happy about a skin like the iPod skin in german keyboard Layout...


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Sep 10, 2007)

Underwaterdub said:


> I would be very happy about a skin like the iPod skin in german keyboard Layout...

Click to collapse



Draw the skin.


----------



## hotdog53 (Sep 11, 2007)

binh_hdda said:


> Thanks for all!. Could you have keyboard like iPhone for WM2k3SE? I'm like one too!
> Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Has anyone actually downloaded from rapid share? I lways get "download session expired" no matter what I try to download.


----------



## Commodore Calderon (Sep 12, 2007)

I got it to work. Thanks kudos to you.

-Commodore Calderon


----------



## syandrj666 (Sep 12, 2007)

How to make Russian allocation of the keyboard.


----------



## gogol (Sep 16, 2007)

*Ok, the wait is over *

*Finally, I could create a soft-keyboard layout the way I want !*

And create a skin for it.

See the attached screenshot  

It has all numbers, alphabet, most used keys, SMILEYS, in one layout.

I use this superb application created by Quentin Pouplard (Thanks!)

http://pocketcm.com/keyboard.php

And then customized the layout (Better Keyboard.layout) and the skin (Better Keyboard.skin)

*How to install?*

*1. Install the latest version of Pocket CM Keyboard

2. Copy Better Keyboard.layout to \Program Files\PCMKeyboard

3. Copy Better Keyboard.skin to \Program Files\PCMKeyboard

4. Soft-reset

5. Turn back on

6. Activate PCM Keyboard (click the small keyboard icon)

7. Set options to use the above layout and skin*

Done 

To get more keys, tab+hold the "mode" button (123#?)
To get more smileys, tab+hold the "smiley" button
To get copy/paste/cut, tab+hold the space button
To get tab/home/end, tab+hold the space button

*How to add foreign characters?*

Easy, edit the Better Keyboard.layout and add more symbol_pad !

For more info visit :

http://pocketcm.com/phorum/read.php?14,772

This keyboard is WAY MUCH better compared to HTK. Try it, and you can type very fast.

*How to modify the skin?*

Actually, the .skin is a .zip file. You can unzip and modify the skin (or create one). More info:

http://pocketcm.com/phorum/read.php?14,1191

_I know this might be old news, you knew this application already, but I just want to finish my journey of finding a good soft-keyboard. I started on this thread !_


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Sep 16, 2007)

gogol said:


> *Ok, the wait is over *
> 
> *Finally, I could create a soft-keyboard layout the way I want !*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A good utility even tho I posted it on the last page. But you added the download and images here. I believe the author didn't want it posted that way.


----------



## maevro (Sep 16, 2007)

gogol said:


> *Ok, the wait is over *
> 
> *Finally, I could create a soft-keyboard layout the way I want !*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really don't know why you would post this in here. Obviously everyone is aware of PCM, and there is enough threads for new skins too. This thread is about HTK, so I think we should keep it that way.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Sep 16, 2007)

syandrj666 said:


> How to make Russian allocation of the keyboard.

Click to collapse



Best way is to look at a russian keyboard vs a us keyboard and place the keys from 1 to another,. Then its all about the characters.


----------



## gogol (Sep 17, 2007)

I know that this thread is about HTK.

But actually, in the first was to look for a soft-keyboard that can mimic the iPhone keyboard and basically a soft-keyboard that can be configured the layout freely.

I posted my own design (drawing), maybe you can find it in the first couple of pages. Hoping that someone could make the code  

Because some people found problem with HTK, for example foreign chars.

Then, PURESKILLZ started to collect ideas / skins / ideas, etc.

That's the story.

I was also tried to download and compiled the SIP source code, tried if it is not that difficult to build one (but it is difficult!).

So, finally, I got to learn the Pocket CM keyboard (PCM Keyboard), which in the latest release can fulfil my dream of being able to :

- Arrange layout freely, whatever I want

- Draw the skin !

So, why dont I tell this to this thread? ... I did ...

I just want to share my finding (The PCM Keyboard cannot do this in its pre release).

Creating HTK layout from scratch is easy using PCM  If you want the same exact layout (but what for? ), even you can resize the button size.

Please, dont get me wrong that I hijacked this thread to promote PCM.

I came back and posted here because I started here (finding good keyboard) and inform others which might be dont know that they can CREATE their own keyboard ... with all those foreign characters ... macros ... skin .. for FREE.



maevro said:


> I really don't know why you would post this in here. Obviously everyone is aware of PCM, and there is enough threads for new skins too. This thread is about HTK, so I think we should keep it that way.

Click to collapse


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Sep 23, 2007)

gogol said:


> I know that this thread is about HTK.
> 
> But actually, in the first was to look for a soft-keyboard that can mimic the iPhone keyboard and basically a soft-keyboard that can be configured the layout freely.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its ok mate . Its an open thread for ideas on keyboards for the phones. So any good idea is appreciated .


----------



## jarckrit (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah!! Interesting !!


----------



## ballemi (Sep 27, 2007)

*azerty*

Thank you very much for this beautiful keyboard. Any chance to have an AZERTY keyboard ?


----------



## generalriden (Sep 28, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Never mind people ... I crashed it had to hard reset it . Using sk tools is a no no. So now I have to re-install everything .... So whats next ? I still havent gotten it to work ....

Click to collapse



with the new SK tools v 3.10 u can make this as a default input without HANGING and HArd Reset..it happen only to old SK tools version


----------



## whipper25 (Sep 29, 2007)

gogol said:


> *Ok, the wait is over *
> 
> *Finally, I could create a soft-keyboard layout the way I want !*

Click to collapse



gogol, the attached zip file doesn't have the .layout file..just the skin file and a .png file


----------



## rapmaster714 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for this app. it make typing ten times easier and i dont know who ever said that it doesnt support autocompletion because my phone does and i think that you must just have a setting unchecked


----------



## peterjflynn (Oct 2, 2007)

*accuracy*

has anyone else noticed that the letters in the top left of the keyboard are sometimes off a bit?  it's the only place i notice the problem

thanks - peter


----------



## steven_tat6638 (Oct 5, 2007)

Many Thank For Your Thoughful Instruction.


----------



## botosu (Oct 8, 2007)

Any chance to have the HappyTappingKeyboard's option menu in English  

Thank you.


----------



## jig (Oct 11, 2007)

jolas said:


> Please, is it possible to someone to make a greek keyboard. I enclose the .bmp image for the greek keyboard.

Click to collapse



I would be very happy if make GREEK keyboard Layout...


----------



## jzan (Oct 14, 2007)

*wm6*

still trying to figure this out!


----------



## menace2u (Oct 20, 2007)

First Post!  Just loaded Ozan's iPhone themes on my xv6700 and been spending alot of time here reading and learning.  So much more to do.......

I am no expert and had issues getting HTK to work on my xv6700.  Reloaded files and programs several times and all went fine but, upon reboot, the new keyboard would not come up.  I found that there is a little triangle icon near the keyboard icon (its not visible in my set-up but if I put the stylus near the Kybd icon it pops up) - tap that and it lets you pick what kbd pkg to use.  I select HTK from there and it loads and works for all apps.  

Not sure why default is still the regular kbd. I have HTK set as default (via IM Selector tool) and it shows itself as default but something else must be interacting with this setting.

AndrewT


----------



## OzButcher (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice. Got it working in no time on my HTC Touch


----------



## hk-trotter (Nov 3, 2007)

They say they removed the file from rapid.


----------



## wmvdg123 (Nov 4, 2007)

On my sprint touch I'm having problems whenever I try to type a period at end of a word. for some reason it puts the period at the beginning of the word. any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Nov 6, 2007)

generalriden said:


> with the new SK tools v 3.10 u can make this as a default input without HANGING and HArd Reset..it happen only to old SK tools version

Click to collapse



Okies mate .. Good find .. HAve you tried it on more than 1 phone ?? Has anybody else tried this ? Sorry I have been away folks just been very busy but ill be back around now.


----------



## gadgetsboyj (Nov 14, 2007)

*Kinda Problem.*

Hi I had a keyboard that didnt look like what i saw in the picture but if i held it down nothing would happen for example:

http://bp2.blogger.com/_neilFjQgr08/RzqPv5-zcYI/AAAAAAAAAJQ/PhfJ0HVuq1I/s1600-h/Right.bmp

Then I did a soft reset because one of my other apps froze.

The keyboard looked like this:

http://bp1.blogger.com/_neilFjQgr08/RzqMyp-zcWI/AAAAAAAAAJA/cUiohxSo8jw/s1600-h/center.bmp

Then I went into IM Selecter And the box was blank so i selected Happy Tapping Keyboard.

I rseset again and the keyboard looked like this:

http://bp1.blogger.com/_neilFjQgr08/RzqMyp-zcXI/AAAAAAAAAJI/MfMWULsjRho/s1600-h/wrong.bmp

Can anyone help me get the top one ( http://bp2.blogger.com/_neilFjQgr08/RzqPv5-zcYI/AAAAAAAAAJQ/PhfJ0HVuq1I/s1600-h/Right.bmp )

I really liked it.

P.S If you want to know where the emulator is from the tutorial is at: http://www.amset.info/pocketpc/emulator.asp




Problem Solved! You will definetly like PCMKeyboard Better Than this one. Ill try to find the site its from.

PCMKeyboard Allows you to keep you stylus or finger on top of a letter and glide around the keyboard. The letter your finger is over will be magnified to a point that you can see over your thumb. The letter typed will be the letter your finger or stylus was over when you let go. Ill post a video soon.


Video Posted. Ill give the link for the video as soon as google checks it and allows it on the site.

You can download the keyboard at: http://www.pocketcm.com/keyboard.php

They say it also works on Windows Mobile 6.


----------



## yves84_2000 (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry but impossible to download, do you have another link ?


----------



## tin2404 (Dec 21, 2007)

..unfortunally,options are written in some foreign language and fonts are represents as cubes...and completely non understanding.but,nice keyboard


----------



## The_hesham (Dec 22, 2007)

Mister B said:


> I'm also using Happy Tapping Keyboard & have a selection of skins including the iphone. Good application, easy to type with a finger due to it being larger than standard.
> 
> Now uploaded to site:

Click to collapse



Did some one know why this keyboard is not working with PocketCM contact 0.16
Once u start write massage in pcm the app. closed!!


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Dec 23, 2007)

The_hesham said:


> Did some one know why this keyboard is not working with PocketCM contact 0.16
> Once u start write massage in pcm the app. closed!!

Click to collapse




Do you have any screen shots ?


----------



## The_hesham (Dec 23, 2007)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Do you have any screen shots ?

Click to collapse



It is impossible to get screenshot
PocketCM contacts 0.16 close once i touch any key in the Happy tapping keyboard


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Dec 24, 2007)

The_hesham said:


> It is impossible to get screenshot
> PocketCM contacts 0.16 close once i touch any key in the Happy tapping keyboard

Click to collapse



Ok then use a digital camera in a brightly lit room so you dont need a flash mate ...


----------



## iRiKi (Dec 24, 2007)

hk-trotter said:


> They say they removed the file from rapid.

Click to collapse



yes, i need mirror too =)


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Dec 24, 2007)

iRiKi said:


> yes, i need mirror too =)

Click to collapse



Which file are you speaking about ???


----------



## anywhereanytime (Jan 27, 2008)

This thread goes back forever - what is the latest and GREATEST Pocket CM iPhone skin that you guys are using - yep, it's now Jan 2008 and things keep getting better !!


----------



## 2manyphones (Jan 28, 2008)

anywhereanytime said:


> This thread goes back forever - what is the latest and GREATEST Pocket CM iPhone skin that you guys are using - yep, it's now Jan 2008 and things keep getting better !!

Click to collapse



You may want to try mine  The link is in my signature. I am working on a few more versions that I will post this week. Attached is a screenshot of my upcoming iClone skin.


----------



## anywhereanytime (Jan 28, 2008)

2manyphones said:


> You may want to try mine  The link is in my signature. I am working on a few more versions that I will post this week. Attached is a screenshot of my upcoming iClone skin.

Click to collapse



Just "2" many threads to catch up on ... THANKS 2manyphones for pointing me to your EXCELLENT looking iPhone layout.

I'll post my Q there.


----------



## rigelstuff (Feb 2, 2008)

Am I missing something? There's no Keyboard.Layout file in your zip, only a PNG file. Is that it? And I can't find the smileys... 

Also, for some strange reason, input has slowed down when I loaded this skin


----------



## Donovan. (Feb 10, 2008)

Can someone re-upload the Happy Tapping Keyboard? I keep getting this rapidshare error "File not found"

Thanks.


----------



## PLESTIUC (Feb 10, 2008)

*Please Re-upload*

can you please re-upload this to rapidshare...link not found. thanks


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Mar 6, 2008)

PLESTIUC said:


> can you please re-upload this to rapidshare...link not found. thanks

Click to collapse



Is the link working for you ?


----------



## joebaggg (Mar 22, 2008)

hey the file is still not working can someone reupload it and repost link please? thanks!


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Mar 22, 2008)

yves84_2000 said:


> Sorry but impossible to download, do you have another link ?

Click to collapse





hk-trotter said:


> They say they removed the file from rapid.

Click to collapse





iRiKi said:


> yes, i need mirror too =)

Click to collapse





Donovan. said:


> Can someone re-upload the Happy Tapping Keyboard? I keep getting this rapidshare error "File not found"
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse





PLESTIUC said:


> can you please re-upload this to rapidshare...link not found. thanks

Click to collapse





joebaggg said:


> hey the file is still not working can someone reupload it and repost link please? thanks!

Click to collapse



Here it is mate plus a few skins. These are all the files I have for this from here on XDA....

http://rapidshare.com/files/101393229/iphone_like_keyboard_Pureskillzzz.rar


----------



## joebaggg (Mar 22, 2008)

where do u put  that file?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Mar 22, 2008)

joebaggg said:


> where do u put  that file?

Click to collapse



extract to your computer and follow instructions from 1st post


----------



## boobbbers (Mar 24, 2008)

Awsome! I was freaking out looking at the old posts, thinking it would never be avalible anymore >O


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Mar 25, 2008)

boobbbers said:


> Awsome! I was freaking out looking at the old posts, thinking it would never be avalible anymore >O

Click to collapse



This is XDA mate ... Posts stay around for years ... One of the greatest sites on the net.


----------



## fastforded (Apr 9, 2008)

A_C said:


> Download here... http://rapidshare.com/files/19630568/ipKeyboard.rar.html
> 
> A_C

Click to collapse



link doesnt work...any suggestions? thanks for the help....pj


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Apr 9, 2008)

fastforded said:


> link doesnt work...any suggestions? thanks for the help....pj

Click to collapse



Which link was that mate ?


----------



## tomygunner (Apr 10, 2008)

is there any german layout for german letters like äöüß or how can i add them?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Apr 10, 2008)

tomygunner said:


> is there any german layout for german letters like äöüß or how can i add them?

Click to collapse



I havent seen them but you should be able to change the other letters to german.


----------



## tomygunner (Apr 11, 2008)

how can i change them i dont find the installation of this keyboard on my touch, where can i add those letters? thanks for advice


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Apr 11, 2008)

tomygunner said:


> how can i change them i dont find the installation of this keyboard on my touch, where can i add those letters? thanks for advice

Click to collapse



There are many keyboards in which you can change the set up . Which keyboard are you using ?


----------



## nicholasi (Apr 18, 2008)

thank you!!!


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Apr 18, 2008)

nicholasi said:


> thank you!!!

Click to collapse



You are welcome.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 21, 2008)

Only if I can read Japanese, but i cant anyone can provide me a link with the cab for the keyboard, themes and installation instruction for the themes ? 
thanks


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Apr 21, 2008)

LycanNyc said:


> Only if I can read Japanese, but i cant anyone can provide me a link with the cab for the keyboard, themes and installation instruction for the themes ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Which keyboard ?


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 21, 2008)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Which keyboard ?

Click to collapse



Happy Tapping with the SKIn


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Apr 21, 2008)

LycanNyc said:


> Happy Tapping with the SKIn

Click to collapse



I will locate it and upload it if all links are dead ....


----------



## Eaglep (Apr 28, 2008)

raippdshare dosnt work! do you have any other place where i can load it

thanks


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Apr 28, 2008)

Eaglep said:


> raippdshare dosnt work! do you have any other place where i can load it
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



OK here is a working link with all files and sfv checker file. It even has the original post with pictures. ENJOY !!!!

http://rapidshare.com/files/111116185/PURESKILLZZZ_-_iPhone-like_Keyboard.rar


----------



## Eaglep (Apr 30, 2008)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> OK here is a working link with all files and sfv checker file. It even has the original post with pictures. ENJOY !!!!
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/111116185/PURESKILLZZZ_-_iPhone-like_Keyboard.rar[/QUO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (May 1, 2008)

Eaglep said:


> PURESKILLZZZ said:
> 
> 
> > OK here is a working link with all files and sfv checker file. It even has the original post with pictures. ENJOY !!!!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ymmp (May 21, 2008)

leshemnoam said:


> hi all, love this community!
> i have done a layout for Hebrew/English keyboard. i hope you can deal with right to left writing(if not there is a little app called LEngLite that might help).
> 
> since we now finally know what the apple key does i changed it to more relevant icon.
> ...

Click to collapse



how do I use it?
Thanks


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (May 21, 2008)

ymmp said:


> how do I use it?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Have you read the whole thread ? Have you at least tried to install it and see what happens ?


----------



## ymmp (May 21, 2008)

There are 42 pages!
I read a few and I did install the kbd (happy tapping) and some of the skins but they were all bitmaps, I don't even know where the hebrew/english skin is - all I see is a jpeg image on pg 18
Also on the options page there are alot of squares instead of words (is it in Japanese?)
Thanks for your help (I know its hard to keep explaining the same things)


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (May 22, 2008)

ymmp said:


> There are 42 pages!
> I read a few and I did install the kbd (happy tapping) and some of the skins but they were all bitmaps, I don't even know where the hebrew/english skin is - all I see is a jpeg image on pg 18
> Also on the options page there are alot of squares instead of words (is it in Japanese?)
> Thanks for your help (I know its hard to keep explaining the same things)

Click to collapse



Well mate this thread is only 9 pages . So it s not that much to read and all the questions you just stated are already asked and answered.


----------



## phil2404 (May 22, 2008)

Mister B said:


> I'm also using Happy Tapping Keyboard & have a selection of skins including the iphone. Good application, easy to type with a finger due to it being larger than standard.
> 
> Now uploaded to site:

Click to collapse



Will this work for WM6?


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (May 23, 2008)

phil2404 said:


> Will this work for WM6?

Click to collapse



It should ....


----------



## mrfajita (Jun 5, 2008)

this works on wm2003
you dont need the default_im program for it either
awesome replacement keyboard, i have been looking for one that actually works on 2003
landscape mode actually works with nyditot virtual display as well, which had major problems with the standard keyboard
thank you A_C for another great software!


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jun 5, 2008)

mrfajita said:


> this works on wm2003
> you dont need the default_im program for it either
> awesome replacement keyboard, i have been looking for one that actually works on 2003
> landscape mode actually works with nyditot virtual display as well, which had major problems with the standard keyboard
> thank you A_C for another great software!

Click to collapse




Yeah he does come out with wonders ....


----------



## ajeetraina (Jun 5, 2008)

I followed the steps but Stuck off at one point.I have HTC Touch mobile and am not able to see Start > programs > IM??? Anything..Whenever I am Changing Default Keyboard to This one I see no change in keyboard.

Pls Help


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jun 5, 2008)

ajeetraina said:


> I followed the steps but Stuck off at one point.I have HTC Touch mobile and am not able to see Start > programs > IM??? Anything..Whenever I am Changing Default Keyboard to This one I see no change in keyboard.
> 
> Pls Help

Click to collapse




screen shot please ....


----------



## xda-addict (Jun 28, 2008)

*Software Keyboard (seems fast)*

Hi Guys,

I've just got a newsletter with a link to an interesting keyboard.

There are two version there, looking very similar, one's free, and the other is the PRO version and seems to do more. The link was:

http://www.fingertouchpro.com/

The guy in the video seems to type really fast with it, I was thinking that it would run well on my Axim's large screen. I'll let you know my first impressions after I install it.

Cheers!


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jun 29, 2008)

xda-addict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just got a newsletter with a link to an interesting keyboard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Looks nice. Try it and let us know how compatable it is with all programs ...


----------



## awroger (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi there,

I d/led the software and installed in on my Samsung Omnia.  But upon activating the keyboard,  the keyboard skin is truncated or rather, expanded.  I could not see alot of keys.  

Please advise.


----------



## xda-addict (Jul 8, 2008)

PURESKILLZZZ said:


> Looks nice. Try it and let us know how compatable it is with all programs ...

Click to collapse



Well, for a start, it works good. There were some problems while using the trial version in Calendar, as the two squares were popping too often, but it seems to be fixed in the last release.

I've tested it with Notes Editor 1.0 and Word Mobile for writing a few texts. It went well, but I had to define some more english words, as they weren't included in the dictionary. The next use showed them, which is good - it learns.

So go ahead, give it a try, I still have it on my device.


----------



## scotcha12345 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Size*

Hey,

  I just installed the keyboard and am using a Titan XV6800.  The keyboard is perfect for when I don't feel like opening up the hard keyboard.
  My question is:  Is there anyway to increase the size of the included Iphone keyboard?  I'm using the QVGA and it seems a bit small.  Relative to the Diamond Keyboard (that was nice..but ultimately failed at auto complete with entering addresses).  Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Jul 10, 2008)

xda-addict said:


> Well, for a start, it works good. There were some problems while using the trial version in Calendar, as the two squares were popping too often, but it seems to be fixed in the last release.
> 
> I've tested it with Notes Editor 1.0 and Word Mobile for writing a few texts. It went well, but I had to define some more english words, as they weren't included in the dictionary. The next use showed them, which is good - it learns.
> 
> So go ahead, give it a try, I still have it on my device.

Click to collapse




Thanks for the reply . I will have to do that mate ..


----------



## myshinynewtouch (Aug 6, 2008)

have a quick question with respect to the iphone skin... do the keys pop-out like they do on the real iphone ? i installed the skin but it doesn't seem to pop out...


----------



## abouhaid (Aug 27, 2008)

*keyboard bitmap trimmed on the sides*



mrfajita said:


> this works on wm2003
> you dont need the default_im program for it either
> awesome replacement keyboard, i have been looking for one that actually works on 2003
> landscape mode actually works with nyditot virtual display as well, which had major problems with the standard keyboard
> thank you A_C for another great software!

Click to collapse



I installed this keyboard on my Hw6510 running WM2003SE.  everything went fine except that the keyboard looks like it's cut off on the sides.  I think I got the right settings in the option menu (landscape/portrait).  Did you have this problem? does anyone knows how to fix it?

thanks in advance.


----------



## jingwarren (Oct 12, 2008)

*Happy Tapping*

I have copied the skins to my phone but dont know how to change the basic from the dropdown menu.  Would like to try the iphone-like skin.  Please help.  Thanks.


----------



## PURESKILLZZZ (Nov 18, 2008)

jingwarren said:


> I have copied the skins to my phone but dont know how to change the basic from the dropdown menu.  Would like to try the iphone-like skin.  Please help.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



What exactly did you copy ? And where did you copy these files to ?


----------



## injulia (Dec 15, 2008)

jmorgan65 said:


> Guys, you are total missing out if you haven't tried "Cliquick" yet (here's where I got it from - www.cliquick.com/download).
> This keyboard is really something else - it's ultra comfortable to use your fingers on it, and it makes typing much faster due to new letter placement (also, it's the cheapest keyboard i've found).

Click to collapse



I'm agree. 
The size is very small, too!


must try!


----------



## Emerica_wade (Dec 20, 2008)

This Rapid Share link doesn't work and the zip file under this is very unclear of what to do.......help anyone?


----------



## bboyneko (Jan 5, 2009)

I got this working on touchpro, works great! thanks.


----------



## oic0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ive been using it for a few months. My favorite keyboard so far.


----------



## Magikilwizard (Jan 10, 2009)

Installed and tried on Omnia/  works fine , and finds the iphone bmps from options.  But keyboard is too small, using qvga one.   Reverted back to regular samsung keyboard.


----------



## teach100 (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh yeah wm6 easy install just happytappings.arm.cab and skins and you ready to go


----------



## kongkong29 (Mar 4, 2009)

*HELP*

can somebody please update the download link i cant seem to download the file it says file not available,,,,,,,,,,,, thanks


----------



## livndeadgrl13 (Mar 7, 2009)

ok here is the happy tapping and the default IM selector for those who cant find both  hope this helps, im running touch vista cube 6.1 on a TMO wing/herald fo anyone whos wondering if it works on a wing


----------



## Rozenthal (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, maybe you'd like to check out the keyboard from my signature


----------



## tsen2509 (May 6, 2009)

*large keyboard for wm6*

dear senior members.....

cn i hv a large keyboard with an attachment...realy getting board with small keyboard...

currently usin HTC p3400i (wm6)...waiting for an early reply....


----------



## sethsaad (Jun 30, 2009)

*How to change the skin*



Mister B said:


> I'm also using Happy Tapping Keyboard & have a selection of skins including the iphone. Good application, easy to type with a finger due to it being larger than standard.
> 
> Now uploaded to site:

Click to collapse



Can you please tell me how to change the Happy Tapping Keyboard skin?


----------



## roketjack (Aug 10, 2009)

link broken..


----------



## smaury (Aug 25, 2009)

Can we have a WQVGA version??


----------



## buggs1a (Nov 20, 2009)

is there one for the vzw tp2?


----------



## RR33 (Dec 7, 2009)

smaury said:


> Can we have a WQVGA version??

Click to collapse





buggs1a said:


> is there one for the vzw tp2?

Click to collapse



yes for both :





HERE you go


----------



## bavo (Jan 10, 2010)

Is this working in the XDA Orbit Artemis ?


----------



## nash_vampire (Apr 15, 2010)

*Can't change skin*

Hi, I have and LG Incite and installed this Keyboard, but there is no Start > Settings > Input, so I can't change the skin.

A little help please !!!


----------



## lizz456 (Oct 15, 2010)

hello this is lizz .I have phone of lg I wated the skin for that can you tell me about Lg vu skins


----------



## philda (Oct 21, 2010)

If you can't find the settings, there is the solution of changing registry keys. Here is the text file for the registry entries, just edit the fields (you can change the icon, the path to bitmaps, the default IM, ...; be careful with registry edition, use it at your own risk ...):

--------------

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F9A103FF-B5E2-4eae-8C34-0ADC26116C4B}]
@="Happy Tapping Keyboard"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F9A103FF-B5E2-4eae-8C34-0ADC26116C4B}]
"BitmapFilePortrait"="\\windows\\ip_AC_QVGA_P.bmp"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F9A103FF-B5E2-4eae-8C34-0ADC26116C4B}]
"BitmapFileLandscape"="\\windows\\ip_AC_QVGA_L.bmp"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F9A103FF-B5E2-4eae-8C34-0ADC26116C4B}\DefaultIcon]
@="\\windows\\ThumbKeyboard.dll,0"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F9A103FF-B5E2-4eae-8C34-0ADC26116C4B}\IsSIPInputMethod]
@="1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F9A103FF-B5E2-4eae-8C34-0ADC26116C4B}\InprocServer32]
@="\\windows\\ThumbKeyboard.dll"

------------

You can add the following lines to force the default IM, but the device input may got locked. It is preferable not to use this and try to choose your keyboard with the normal selector or the one given (for WM5)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\SIP]
"DefaultIM"="{F9A103FF-B5E2-4eae-8C34-0ADC26116C4B}"


----------



## Graegor (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks! Great job!


----------



## aaadictedone (Oct 18, 2011)

It shows that images were removed?  Replacement links?

I prefer the Gingerbread Keyboard ftw!


----------

